# Erste Einsteigertouren für Anfänger



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

die Entwicklungen haben gezeigt, dass das 'ins Leben rufen' eines Fahrtechnikkurses sinnvoll war und sehr gut angenommen wird.

Warum sollte also dieses Angebot nicht das gleiche positive 'Schicksal' des 'Ersten Fahrtechnikkurses für Anfänger' ereilen???

Kurze Rede, langer Sinn:

Wer hat Lust, an einer Einsteigertour mitzumachen?

Location Wahner Heide, Tourlänge ca. 33 km, ca. 270 hm, Forstautobahnen, und befestigte Wege, keine Singletrails (technische Anforderung gering, Fahren ohne Stützräder sollte möglich sein  ), geplante Nettofahrzeit ohne Pausen ca. 3 Stunden = 11 km/h. trotzdem auf garkeinen Fall langweilig, da tolle Landschaft und schöne Streckenführung.

Grundsätzliche Voraussetzung:

MTB, als Fully oder Hardtail, Starr-MTB möglich, aber keine Tour- oder Treckingräder

Helm, Handschuhe, Ersatzschlauch und Luftpumpe, Multiwerkzeug von Vorteil, HappaHappa- und SchlürfSchlürf-Versorgung (mindestens 1 Trinkflasche, besser Trinkrucksack, ist ideal für Touren), Handy

Mindestalter 18 Jahre je FahrerIn.

Die Voraussetzungen sind nicht diskutierbar. Erfüllen, oder nicht mitfahren, das sind die beiden Möglichkeiten. PUNKT

SO, und jetzt Ihr:

Was, wie und wann wollt Ihr?

VG Martin


----------



## sigi z (19. August 2004)

Bin dabei, nach meinem gestrigen Debakel scheint dies das Vernüftigste.
Gerne Samstag (Startzeit so 12.oo Uhr wäre prima) aber da richte ich mich auch nach anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (19. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> SO, und jetzt Ihr:
> 
> Was, wie und wann wollt Ihr?
> 
> VG Martin



Prima. Fahr ich gerne mit. Wann soll das steigen? Sonntags?

Edit: kommenden Samstag (Mittag) wäre bei mir auch möglich... Ob da allerdings genug Leude zusammen kommen auf die Schnelle?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## talybont (19. August 2004)

Wäre für mich mal die Gelegenheit, die Wahner Heide kennenzulernen. Normalerweise fahre ich nur mit dem RR drumherum. Ich mache dann auch freiwillig den Besenwagen  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre für mich mal die Gelegenheit, die Wahner Heide kennenzulernen. Normalerweise fahre ich nur mit dem RR drumherum. Ich mache dann auch freiwillig den Besenwagen  .
> 
> MfG,
> Armin


Das ist nett, zwar hat die Wahner Heide fahrtechnisch auch mehr zu bieten, als wir bei der ersten Tour erfahren werden bzw. wollen. 

Aber es ist halt eine echte Einsteigertour, eben No-Singletrail and No-Freeride-Session  

VG Martin

PS:

InteressentInnen bitte hier melden, damit ich das Potential abschätzen kann.


----------



## Knallar (19. August 2004)

Wäre gerne dabei, aber Samstag bin ich schon bei einem Freund als Umzugsbüttel eingeplant...


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre gerne dabei, aber Samstag bin ich schon bei einem Freund als Umzugsbüttel eingeplant...


LESEN, nicht interpretieren  

Ich schrieb bisher in diesem Thread noch garnichts von einen konkreten Wochentag, und *s*amstag*s *ist weder orthografisch noch semantisch vergleichbar mit *S*amstag. Auch wenn bei Worte denselben Wochentag'ansprechen'.

Also, ich will erstmal wissen, wer Interesse hat. Und dann legen wir den Termin fest. Aber über dieses Wochende brauchen wir schon mal nicht zu schreiben bzw. sprechen, da ich leider arbeiten muss  

Vorzugsweise würde ich Samstagvormittag bevorzugen, da erfahrungsgemäß (gilt übrigens für alle anderen Reviere auch  ) zu dieser Zeit die Mehrzeit der Bundesbürger zu ihrem obligatorischen Wochenendeinkauf gehen/fahren.

Z.B. um 9:00 Uhr starten (nicht zu verwechseln mit Sammeln), 3-3,5 Stunden lockeres Fahren, pünktlich zum Mittagessen zurück und ggf. immer noch einkaufen können. Halt Einsteigertour, eben ohne Stress.

Jetzt bloss kein Geheule  wegen so frühem Aufstehen. Seid froh, dass Ihr noch nicht mit mir die Hardcore-Touren mitgefahren seit, z.B. Startzeit im Sommer 6:15 Uhr an der Staumauer zur Dhünntalsperre, einmal rum und ab 9:30-10:00 Uhr wieder mit dem Auto auf dem Rückweg nach Hause. Die Leute, die man in dieser Zeit auf der Tour trifft, kann man schlechtesten Falls an einer Hand abzählen  

So, jetzt Ihr:

VG Martin


----------



## GuidoM (19. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bloss kein Geheule  wegen so frühem Aufstehen. Seid froh, dass Ihr noch nicht mit mir die Hardcore-Touren mitgefahren seit, z.B. Startzeit im Sommer 6:15 Uhr an der Staumauer zur Dhünntalsperre, einmal rum und ab 9:30-10:00 Uhr wieder mit dem Auto auf dem Rückweg nach Hause. Die Leute, die man in dieser Zeit auf der Tour trifft, kann man schlechtesten Falls an einer Hand abzählen
> VG Martin



Grundsätzlich wäre ich dabei... Beim Lesen wollte ich als erstes Schreiben, dass mir 9.00h zu früh ist, aber das hast du ja schon übernommen. Werde ich halt mal in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen. Ein bisschen Cruisen und Leute kennenlernen kann ja nicht schaden.   
Bei Startzeit 6:15h hättest du auf mich verzichten müssen - schließlich ist Wochenende...

Gruß Guido


----------



## Goldfisch (19. August 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Startzeit 6:15h hättest du auf mich verzichten müssen - schließlich ist Wochenende...
> 
> Gruß Guido



Soll ich mal übersetzen, was mein "Bruda im Geiste" gemeint hat? Er wollte sagen, dass er ein derart harter Hund ist, dass ihm natürlich auch eine solche Zeit nichts ausmachen würde... Einen deratigen Termin durchzusetzen würde aber selbst ihm nicht gelingen   

Selbst neun Uhr ist sportlich - ich habe nämlich fast eine Stunde Anreise

Grüße
Michael


----------



## GuidoM (19. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich mal übersetzen, was mein "Bruda im Geiste" gemeint hat? Er wollte sagen, dass er ein derart harter Hund ist, dass ihm natürlich auch eine solche Zeit nichts ausmachen würde... Einen deratigen Termin durchzusetzen würde aber selbst ihm nicht gelingen
> 
> Selbst neun Uhr ist sportlich - ich habe nämlich fast eine Stunde Anreise
> 
> ...



Puh, da hab ich ja Glück, dass ich nicht alleine auf der Welt bin, als Langschläfer  
Das mit dem versteckten Hinweis hab ich auch so verstanden, wollte es aber nicht aussprechen, da mir loben oder gar huldigen besonders schwer fällt   

Gruß Guido, der am Tag zuvor früh ins Bett müsste


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

Seid Ihr MÄNNER oder Memmen???    

Also bisher waren alle meine Tourstarttermine, bei denen ich nicht alleine gefahren bin, nicht vor 9:00 Uhr.  Langschläfer, Ihr faule Bande, Ihr.  

Aber wer mal an einem wirklich schönen Sommertag so früh in dem besagten Revier ohne Hatz unterwegs war, kann der Vollkommenheit der Schöpfung (für die einen ist es Gott und für die anderen glückliche Fügung) näher kommen.

Glaubt mir, da gibt es nicht viele Momente im Leben, die solche Empfindungen auslösen können.  

Wer meiner naturalistischen oder durchaus auch religiösen Sicht näher kommen möchte, der soll sich den 'Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund'-Touren anschließen. Keine Missionierung, nur biken, sonst nichts.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallar (19. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Seid Ihr MÄNNER oder Memmen???
> 
> Also bisher waren alle meine Tourstarttermine, bei denen ich nicht alleine gefahren bin, nicht vor 9:00 Uhr.  Langschläfer, Ihr faule Bande, Ihr.



Naja, geh auch am Wochenende gerne feiern und nicht in Häkelkurse... Dann pennt man normalerweise auch was länger, wenn man erst um 5 Uhr nach Hause kommt...


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

Knallar schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, geh auch am Wochenende gerne feiern und nicht in Häkelkurse... Dann pennt man normalerweise auch was länger, wenn man erst um 5 Uhr nach Hause kommt...


Wer redet denn hier von feiern oder gar häkeln?  

Statt sonntags in die Frühmesse, fahrt Ihr mit mir in Gottes größten Gebetsraum  

Aber locker bleiben Jungs. Wahrscheinlich liegts bei mir schon an den paar Jährchen, die ich älter bin als Ihr. Da beschäftigt man sich schon mehr mit dem Tod und wird pseudoreligiös  . Keine Sorge, bin zwar gläubig, aber weder praktizierend noch missionierend.  

Auf zu den 'Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wum'-Touren, oder wie lerne ich häkeln in Gottes größtem Gebetsraum nach einer durchzechten Nacht auf dem MTB bei Tagesanbruch.

VG Martin


----------



## TimG. (19. August 2004)

Wow, nach dem "spirituellen Fahrtechnikkurs" (Theorieausbildung) jetzt die spirituelle Tour!   
Ich bin dabei. Die Einsteigertour von Hardy gestern war zwar vom technischen Niveau her genau richtig für mich (abgesehen von den zwei Wurzelpassagen    aber dort war ja laut guide schieben erlaubt) aber eine ruhige Runde durch mein Heimatrevier mit netten Leuten wird bestimmt auch schön.   

Zeitlich passt mir alles zwischen 25.08. (Mittwoch) und 02.09. (Urlaub    )

Bis dann,
Tim


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

TimG. schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, nach dem "spirituellen Fahrtechnikkurs" (Theorieausbildung) jetzt die spirituelle Tour!
> Ich bin dabei. Die Einsteigertour von Hardy gestern war zwar vom technischen Niveau her genau richtig für mich (abgesehen von den zwei Wurzelpassagen  aber dort war ja laut guide schieben erlaubt) aber eine ruhige Runde durch mein Heimatrevier mit netten Leuten wird bestimmt auch schön.
> 
> Zeitlich passt mir alles zwischen 25.08. (Mittwoch) und 02.09. (Urlaub  )
> ...


*I will entertain you  *

Schön, dass Du dabei sein wirst. Obwohl die Tour Dir weder technisch noch konditionell etwas abverlangen wird. So können wir uns mehr auf den spirituellen Aspekt konzentrieren.

VG Martin


----------



## indo_koeln (19. August 2004)

super Idee, Ich bin auch dabei, aber wenn möglich Wochentags vielleicht auch noch samstags. Von Ziet zu Zeit möchten die Kinder ja auch noch ein wenig mit Papa spielen.

Grundsätzlich aber eine super gute Idee

Indo_koeln


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2004)

Tach,

deswegen auch samstags morgens. Morgens früh (9:00 Uhr) rein in die Heide, rum um die Heide, und um +/- 12:00 Uhr raus aus der Heide. Da merken selbst Frau und Kind(er) nicht, dass Mann weg war  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> deswegen auch samstags morgens. Morgens früh (9:00 Uhr) rein in die Heide, rum um die Heide, und um +/- 12:00 Uhr raus aus der Heide. Da merken selbst Frau und Kind(er) nicht, dass Mann weg war
> 
> VG Martin



Blödzinn: Die merken das sehr wohl und führen Freudentänze auf, das der Alte endlich aus dem Haus ist.


----------



## indo_koeln (20. August 2004)

Ich laube da muessen wir noch eher anfangen. Die kleine ist ab 5:00 der grosse ab 6:00 Uhr morgens wach.

Mitternachtrunden brauchen wir ja auch nicht machen


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

Tach,

und da wäre mal wieder das Hauptproblem der Mountainbiker:

Drei Mountainbiker und fünf Meinungen.  

Wie gut, dass im Zweifelsfall der Guide bestimmt.  

Aber wir werden schon zu einem vernünftigen Termin zusammen kommen.

VG Martin


----------



## sigi z (20. August 2004)

So, bin auch wieder dabei nach durchzechtem Abend und Nacht.

Morgens früh ist die Welt noch in Ordnung   und ich kann Martin nur beipflichten, dass das ein geiles Gefühl ist, morgens durchs Land zu fahren (hab's bis dato eigentlich nur mir RR und RTF's mitgemacht - und einmal im Ballon, äh ohne Bike natürlich) wenn die Welt an einem Sams- oder Sonntag Morgen erwacht.
Und was auch gut ist, Du hast danach noch was vom Tag   .

Okay, bin also bei frühen Terminen genauso gern dabei.

@Yuchhu
Schade, Martin, dass Du am Samstag arbeiten muss, aber dann hab ich noch  Zeit etwas für meine Kondition zu tun.

Grüße 
Sigi


----------



## GuidoM (20. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir werden schon zu einem vernünftigen Termin zusammen kommen.
> 
> VG Martin



Wie wäre es denn mit einer demokratischen Abstimmung   
Ich denke, da bin ich als Langschläfer auf der sicheren Seite     (hoffe ich zumindest)

Gruß Guido


----------



## sigi z (20. August 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn mit einer demokratischen Abstimmung
> Ich denke, da bin ich als Langschläfer auf der sicheren Seite     (hoffe ich zumindest)
> 
> Gruß Guido




Hi Guido,

ich meine, dass eine demokratische Abstimmung okay ist - 
und das heißt,
der Guide bestimmt wanns los geht und ab die Post   .
Denn wenn jetzt jeder meint, seine persönliche für ihn liebste Abfahrtzeit durchdrücken zu wollen, fahren wir nie los    .

Und da wir nun mal auf den Guide angewiesen sind, sollte er derjenige sein, der die Vorgaben macht (nach Abwägen aller Meinungen und Wünsche).

Gruß
Sigi


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

sigi z schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> ich meine, dass eine demokratische Abstimmung okay ist -
> und das heißt,
> ...


Danke, ein Mountainbiker und eine richtige (weil dem Guide angenehme) Meinung  

VG Martin


----------



## GuidoM (20. August 2004)

sigi z schrieb:
			
		

> Und da wir nun mal auf den Guide angewiesen sind, sollte er derjenige sein, der die Vorgaben macht *(nach Abwägen aller Meinungen und Wünsche).*
> 
> Gruß
> Sigi



@juchhu
ich hoffe, du hattest das Posting bis zum Schluss gelesen..  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Lythande (20. August 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Martin, ich würde auch gerne mitfahren! Habe bis einschließlich Montag aber noch Spätdienst! Samstag morgen wäre ok aber unter der Woche einen Abend fände ich besser. Frage ist nur, wo treffen wir uns? Weil diesmal würde ich gerne mit dem Rad kommen. Bitte nicht an der ehemaligen Belgischen Kaserne, dann bin ich schon müde bevor wir losfahren! Sorry ich hatte nicht viel Training in den letzten Wochen.


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> ich hoffe, du hattest das Posting bis zum Schluss gelesen..
> 
> Gruß Guido


Auch wenn wir uns noch nicht persönlich kennen,

vergiss es  

Als ob ich jemals ein Posting bis zum Schluss gelesen hätte. Ich lese immer nur das, was ich lesen will  

Daher gibt's dann auch immer Dresche, weil ich meine vorlaute Klappe nicht halten kann  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (20. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Martin, ich würde auch gerne mitfahren! Habe bis einschließlich Montag aber noch Spätdienst! Samstag morgen wäre ok aber unter der Woche einen Abend fände ich besser. Frage ist nur, wo treffen wir uns? Weil diesmal würde ich gerne mit dem Rad kommen. Bitte nicht an der ehemaligen Belgischen Kaserne, dann bin ich schon müde bevor wir losfahren! Sorry ich hatte nicht viel Training in den letzten Wochen.



Die liebe Sanne - grüß Dich 

freue mich, dass Du auch mitfahren willst. Lass uns doch nächste Woche mal ins 7G gehen, ja? Ich schreib Dich dazu mal per PM an 

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Martin, ich würde auch gerne mitfahren! Habe bis einschließlich Montag aber noch Spätdienst! Samstag morgen wäre ok aber unter der Woche einen Abend fände ich besser. Frage ist nur, wo treffen wir uns? Weil diesmal würde ich gerne mit dem Rad kommen. Bitte nicht an der ehemaligen Belgischen Kaserne, dann bin ich schon müde bevor wir losfahren! Sorry ich hatte nicht viel Training in den letzten Wochen.


Alles nachvollziehbar, aber ...

Wenn ich eine Einsteigertour über ca. 30 km und ca. 300 hm ausschreibe, muss ich von einer Tourdauer ohne Pausen und Pannen von rund 3 Stunden ausgehen.

Wir sind jetzt schon Ende August und ab 21:00 Uhr beginnt die Dämmerung. Im Wald ist es je nach Belaubungsdichte und Himmelausrichtung sowie topografischer Gegebenheit (z.B. Tal) bereits dunkel.

Begännen wir um 18:00 Uhr, was für die meisten mit Anfahrtsweg per PKW zu früh ist, wären wir bestenfalls um 21:00 Uhr wieder am Treffpunkt.

Also ist Beleuchtung angesagt. Das kann aber schon wieder ein KO-Kriterium für einen Einsteiger sein.

Also, bleibt es erstmal bei samstags oder sonntags, ob nun vor- oder nachmittags, das ist mir egal.

Treffpunkt ist aller Voraussicht nach der dritte Parkplatz auf der linken Seite der Alten Kölner Straße, nachdem mann/frau vom Mauspfad eingebogen ist. Auf dem ersten linken Pp stehen meist LKWs, gegenüber auch PKWs.

Der zweite ist beschrankt und nur der Pp auf der rechten Seite wird genutzt. Gleichzeitig Baustelleneinfahrt für ICE-Anschluss des Flughafens.

Der dritte Pp auf der linken Seite ist nach einer Rechtskurve. Er ist unbefestigt und auf ihm steht fast mittig m.W. eine Eiche. Das ist er.

Karte und Anfahrtsbeschreibung gibt es die Tage.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die liebe Sanne - grüß Dich
> 
> freue mich, dass Du auch mitfahren willst. Lass uns doch nächste Woche mal ins 7G gehen, ja? Ich schreib Dich dazu mal per PM an
> 
> ...


Kaum beschrieben, und schon geht's.  

Raus Ihr Seperatisten aus meinem Sumpf (Teilzitat aus Shrek I)  

Macht Euren eigenen Thread auf, zieht in die Welt und vermehret Euch.  

Bis zur Einsteigertour  

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (20. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Macht Euren eigenen Thread auf, zieht in die Welt und vermehret Euch.
> 
> Bis zur Einsteigertour
> 
> VG Martin



LOL. Der Martin wieder  Die Sache mit dem 7G ist schon fast ein running Gag zwischen Sanne und mir. Das Problem mit dem 7G ist, dass es fast durchgehend zu steil ist. Eine Tour mit 30 km und lediglich 300 hm bekommst Du da gar nicht zusammen gestellt. Das hat dazu geführt, dass ich selber ganz oft nur Teilstücke gefahren bin und - wenn ich mal was neues ausprobieren möchte - öfters zu steile Rampen erwische. Die Aussicht, als mehrfacher Rookie (Kondition, Fahrtechnik, Ortskenntnis) hier eine Tour als Guide anzubieten, hat mich in der Vergangenheit immer davor zurück schrecken lassen, Leute ins 7G zu locken ;-)

Aber: Alles wird besser - vor allem dank der Hilfe netter Bikekollegen mit Vorsprung   
Eine Anfängertour 7G werde ich dann nächstes Jahr anbieten können - Sanne ist somit meine Betatesterin (wenn sie denn will).

LG
Michael


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> LOL. Der Martin wieder  Die Sache mit dem 7G ist schon fast ein running Gag zwischen Sanne und mir. Das Problem mit dem 7G ist, dass es fast durchgehend zu steil ist. Eine Tour mit 30 km und lediglich 300 hm bekommst Du da gar nicht zusammen gestellt. Das hat dazu geführt, dass ich selber ganz oft nur Teilstücke gefahren bin und - wenn ich mal was neues ausprobieren möchte - öfters zu steile Rampen erwische. Die Aussicht, als mehrfacher Rookie (Kondition, Fahrtechnik, Ortskenntnis) hier eine Tour als Guide anzubieten, hat mich in der Vergangenheit immer davor zurück schrecken lassen, Leute ins 7G zu locken ;-)
> 
> Aber: Alles wird besser - vor allem dank der Hilfe netter Bikekollegen mit Vorsprung
> Eine Anfängertour 7G werde ich dann nächstes Jahr anbieten können - Sanne ist somit meine Betatesterin (wenn sie denn will).
> ...


Ahh, Achtung:  

*Wir erleben gerade die Geburt eines neuen, jungen, (noch) idealistischen Führers.*

*Die Wüste lebt, Walt Disney wäre stolz auf Dich.*

Auf ins Siebengebirge. Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen trainieren, und Du nimmst mich dann später einmal mit. 

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (20. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh, Achtung:
> 
> *Wir erleben gerade die Geburt eines neuen, jungen, (noch) idealistischen Führers.*
> 
> ...



Ich dachte immer, dass heisst:

DAS Wüste lebt   

Ich denke mal, dass demnächst, wenn ich meiner Freundin das alles zeigen möchte, was ich neu habe, sie sich sicherlich mitten auf den Weg setzt und  getragen werden will - und dann steh ich da, mit meiner neu erworbenen Fitness und muss feststellen, dass es nichts nützt, einen Schnitt von 15 km/h einfach zu fordern und zu erwarten  

Wie talybont so schön schreibt: "200 Höhenmeter? Ich geb Euch 200 Höhenmeter..." ;-)

Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wie talybont so schön schreibt: "200 Höhenmeter? Ich geb Euch 200 Höhenmeter..." ;-)
> 
> ...


Und das Schlimme daran ist, dass er eigentliche meinte:

'200 hm als Teilstrecke eines Gesamtaufstieges'  

VG Martin


----------



## bergzicke53227 (20. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anfängertour 7G werde ich dann nächstes Jahr anbieten können - Sanne ist somit meine Betatesterin (wenn sie denn will).
> 
> LG
> Michael




Och nööö,

bitte keine Großgruppen im Siebengebirge... ist eh' schon genug Stress hier... 

:-(


----------



## Goldfisch (20. August 2004)

bergzicke53227 schrieb:
			
		

> Och nööö,
> 
> bitte keine Großgruppen im Siebengebirge... ist eh' schon genug Stress hier...
> 
> :-(



Wer hat von Großgruppen geredet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

bergzicke53227 schrieb:
			
		

> Och nööö,
> 
> bitte keine Großgruppen im Siebengebirge... ist eh' schon genug Stress hier...
> 
> :-(


Nomen est omen ?!  

So wie ich Michael @Goldfisch kennengelernt habe, glaube ich, da er 'ortsansässig' ist, sowohl das Problem kennt und entsprechend sensibel damit umgeht als auch nicht vor hatte, mit einer Großgruppe (was das auch immer bedeutet) in sein Heimatrevier wie Attila einfallen zu wollen.

Interessant ist allerdings das hier zu beobachtende Verhalten des territorialen Protektionismuses  

Vertriebene oder gar Ausgeschlossene:

Das Bergische bietet Euch ein Heimatrevier, kommt einfach zu mir, um entspannte Fahrtechnikkurse und/oder Touren aller Art zu erleben.  

Zuviele Menschen jeglicher Frei(zeit)(heit)sinteressenen auf nur sieben kleinen Hügeln in großer Höhenluft können nur zu aggressivem Verhalten (s.o.)führen.   

Gebt der bedrohten 'Tier'welt im 7GB ein gesichertes Rückzugsrevier  

VG Martin


----------



## bergzicke53227 (20. August 2004)

...verweise einfach mal nur auf die einschlägigen threads. Das Prob dürfte doch bekannt sein.

Ansonsten hat mein Name mehr mit der Geschmeidigkeit zu tun, mit der ich die Berge erklimme   

Grüsslis


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2004)

bergzicke53227 schrieb:
			
		

> ...verweise einfach mal nur auf die einschlägigen threads. Das Prob dürfte doch bekannt sein.
> 
> Ansonsten hat mein Name mehr mit der Geschmeidigkeit zu tun, mit der ich die Berge erklimme
> 
> Grüsslis


Ja, da bin ich aber mächtig froh, dass Du mich auf dieses für mich nun völlig unbekannte Problematik (bin halt zugezogener hinterwäldlerischer bergischer Bauer) noch eimal mit der Geschmeidigkeit einer Bergzicke darauf so freundlich hingewiesen hast.  

Hab' Dank dafür.   

Sobald ich fit genug bin für Deine Berge, werde ich mit meinen mir folgenden MTB-Heerscharen über alle Wipfel erobern und dann ist Ruh' (kleine literarische Anlehnung an J.W.G.)  

Sodann werde ich im ehemaligem 7GB die Südbergische Republik ausrufen. Durch ein geschicktes Zeitmanagement und strengen Regeln werden dann alle Interessensgruppen friedlich und einträchtig neben- bzw. nacheinander leben.
 
Nacheinander hat natürlich nichts mit Ableben zu tun, sondern mit dem Zeitmanagement im 7GB.  

An einem ungeraden Wochentagsdatum dürfen die Wanderer sich alleine austoben (durchschnittlicher Jahresvorteil = einen Tag mehr), und an den geraden Wochentagsdaten dürfen die übrigen Interessensgruppen sich austoben. Keiner natürlich querfeld ein, und natürlich nicht in Rückzugsgebiete für Flora und Fauna.

Eigentlich ganz einfach, ich frage mich, warum von den Verantwortlichen m.W. bisher noch daraufgekommen ist.

Wir sind das Volk.

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (20. August 2004)

@ Martin,

also ein WE! 3. Parkplatz auf der linken Seite ca. 1 km vor der Kaserne! Ich wuste, dass Du mich liebst! Im Klartext heist das mindestens 1,5 Stunden früher losradeln, damit ich Zeit zum erholen habe. Eine Wegbeschreibung brauch ich nicht, da ich die Strecke dahin fast blind mit Auto und Rad fahren kann.



> Kaum beschrieben, und schon geht's.  Raus Ihr Seperatisten aus meinem Sumpf (Teilzitat aus Shrek I)



Ich habe schon vor über zwei Monaten einen Thread für Anfänger gefordert! Damals habt ihr mir das ausgeredet! War damals sogar so lieb und habe andere Anfänger mal angeschrieben. Ist aber nach Christofs Unfall im Sand verlaufen.



> Macht Euren eigenen Thread auf, zieht in die Welt und vermehret Euch.



ich denke doch, dass ein Thread reicht oder? 

vermehret Euch? Wir werden uns bemühen, neue Anfänger zu finden. Oder meintest Du damit etwas anderes?   

@ bergzicke53227

wir sind zwar kräftig, aber selbst zu zweit noch keine Großgruppe! Ich denke nicht, dass wir negativ auffallen werden. Höchstens dadurch dass wir viel zu langsam sein werden. Spaß beiseite, das 7 G liegt eigentlich nicht in meinem Einzugsbereich. Es ist mal nett dort zu fahren, aber ich kämme sicher nicht auf die Idee jede Woche unser armes Goldfischchen zu bedrängen.


@ Goldfischchen,

erstmal Dank für die offizielle Einladung als Versuchskanninchen. Ich werde mir brav Hasenohren an meinen Helm montieren! Fehlt nur noch der Termin! Wäre schön wenn es den endlich mal klappen würde. Wielange planen wir das jetzt schon? Seit der 1. oder 2. Fahrtechnikstunde?


----------



## talybont (20. August 2004)

bergzicke53227 schrieb:
			
		

> Och nööö,
> 
> bitte keine Großgruppen im Siebengebirge... ist eh' schon genug Stress hier...
> 
> :-(


Ahem, die einzige Grossgruppe, die mir je aufgefallen ist, ist die Mountainbikegruppe Köln-Bonn, die auch in allen Zeitschriften wirbt.
Zum Stress. Ich stehe auf Stressvermeidung, hatte auch noch nie welchen. Und so WIRD ES BLEIBEN!!!!! Rücksicht ist oberstes Gebot. Und glaube mir, ich kenne soviele Ecken im 7GB und Umgebung, wo kein Wanderer den Weg kreuzt.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Schildbürger (20. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ist das eine Dynamik hier. Gestern erst den Thread aufgemacht und schon
zwei Seiten voll.

Ich fahre gerne mit.
Auch fahre ich sehr gerne früh am Wochenende. Und wenn ich den Termin
rechtzeitig weis, kann ich meine obligatorischen Samstagsmorgenseinkäufe
auch Freitags machen.  

Ich plane noch einen Thread für blutige Anfänger ohne jede Bike-Erfahrung,
da mein Einstieg auch noch nicht so lange zurückliegt.
Da ich im Moment Überstunden schiebe, dauert's etwas. Gerade noch Glück
gehabt, sonst hätte ich am Wochenende arbeiten dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

damit Ihr ein wenig Orientierung bekommt, wo es im Bereich "Eifgental/Dhünntalsperre" lang geht, könnt Ihr die Karten in meinem Album herunterladen:





Wer über TOP50 verfügt, kann sich bei mir melden. Ich versende dann gerne das Overlay. Das betrifft natürlich auch alle gefahrenen und aufgezeichneten Feierabendrunden.

Ach ja, Ihr kommt durch einen Klick auf die Karte in mein Photoalbum.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin,
> 
> also ein WE! 3. Parkplatz auf der linken Seite ca. 1 km vor der Kaserne! Ich wuste, dass Du mich liebst! Im Klartext heist das mindestens 1,5 Stunden früher losradeln, damit ich Zeit zum erholen habe. Eine Wegbeschreibung brauch ich nicht, da ich die Strecke dahin fast blind mit Auto und Rad fahren kann.


Der 3. Parkplatz auf der linken Seite ist PKW-technisch ca. 3 km von der Kaserne entfernt. Du meinst den falschen. Ab Einfahrt Mauspfad / Alte Kölner Straße sind es 2,14 km auf der linken Seite. Guckst Du Karte  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/50677/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

Das reduziert die Anfahrtszeit mindestens um eine Stunde.  



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon vor über zwei Monaten einen Thread für Anfänger gefordert! Damals habt ihr mir das ausgeredet! War damals sogar so lieb und habe andere Anfänger mal angeschrieben. Ist aber nach Christofs Unfall im Sand verlaufen.
> 
> ich denke doch, dass ein Thread reicht oder?
> 
> ...


Schon gut, schon gut. Die Entwicklungen haben gezeigt, dass Du mit Deiner Forderung Recht hattest. Wie Frauen im übrigen immer Recht haben, sagt meine Frau.

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (21. August 2004)

*g* Deine besser Hälfte möchte ich doch zu gerne mal kennenlernen! Seh mal zu das ihr Rad wieder einsatzfähig wird. Ganz ehrlich, mein Mann wäre einen Kopf kürzer, wenn er es wagen würde von meinem Bike Ersatzteile zu nehmen. 

Zur Einsteigertour, OK ich habe es nich damit Kilometer zu schätzen. Ich meinte aber diesen Parkplatz! Mit dem schönen Baum, wo sich am Sonntag immer die Wanderer getroffen haben! Gut, finde ich! Andere Sache: Ich kann nächstes WE frühestens um 15.00 Uhr dort sein. 

*g* irgendwo auf den Seiten der Stadt Köln habe ich so eine nette kleine Info gelesen: "Bitte nur auf den Wegen fahren, da es eine Restbelastung an Kampfmitteln dort gibt!" Wehe Dir, wenn Du uns in ein Minenfeld führst!


----------



## Lythande (21. August 2004)

Nur zur Info mal eben hierhin kopiert:



> Neue Betretungsregelung: Wegekonzept
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle: Stadt Koeln


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> *g* Deine besser Hälfte möchte ich doch zu gerne mal kennenlernen! Seh mal zu das ihr Rad wieder einsatzfähig wird. Ganz ehrlich, mein Mann wäre einen Kopf kürzer, wenn er es wagen würde von meinem Bike Ersatzteile zu nehmen.


Die wollte mir den Kopf abreissen, dafür dass ich einen Abflug gemacht habe. Erst als klar war, dass

a) ich mich nicht verletzt hatte und

b) ein Materialfehler schuld war,

wurde ich begnadigt.  

Und überhaupt, wer nicht mit seinem MTB fährt, darf froh sein, wenn es wenigstens als Ersatzteil mal nach draussen darf.  



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Einsteigertour, OK ich habe es nich damit Kilometer zu schätzen. Ich meinte aber diesen Parkplatz! Mit dem schönen Baum, wo sich am Sonntag immer die Wanderer getroffen haben! Gut, finde ich! Andere Sache: Ich kann nächstes WE frühestens um 15.00 Uhr dort sein.
> 
> *g* irgendwo auf den Seiten der Stadt Köln habe ich so eine nette kleine Info gelesen: "Bitte nur auf den Wegen fahren, da es eine Restbelastung an Kampfmitteln dort gibt!" Wehe Dir, wenn Du uns in ein Minenfeld führst!


Tja, Frauen und ihre raumliche Vorstellung. Kein Wunder, dass Du 1,5 Stunden Anfahrtsweg brauchst.  

Apropo Minenfeld:

Ich gehe jetzt seit 5 Jahren mit meinem Hund kreuz und quer (Allerdings auf Wegen und Pfaden) durch die gesamte Wahner Heide spazieren bzw. fahren. Bis auf Patronenhülsen habe ich dort keine Kampfmittel gefunden.

Wenn dort Minen wären, hätten die Verantwortlichen dort schon ein totales Betretungsverbot ausgesprochen und einen fetten Zaun drum gemacht.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2004)

Tach,

wir werden uns natürlich nur auf befestigten Wegen bewegen, allerdings könnte ein kleiner Vorrat an Pflöcken mit roter Markierung nicht von Nachteil sein.  

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (21. August 2004)

*g* Wieso fährt Deine Frau den nicht mit Dir? Geht es ihr wie meinem Gatten? Fährst Du Ihr zu schnell bzw zu chaotisch?

Frag Sie doch mal, ob Sie nicht bei einer Anfängertour mitfährt. Ich verspreche auch Dich regelmäßig auszubremsen!

Bezüglich dem suchen nach "Kampfmittel"! Ich denke mein Gatte könnte Dir schon den ein oder anderen Tip geben. Immerhin war das ja jahrelang sein Spielplatz. Er würde aber nur zu Fuß mitgehen! Ich hoffe Du bist gut im Joggen.



> ein kleiner Vorrat an Pflöcken mit roter Markierung



Was willst Du den noch mitschleppen?

Ersatzschlauch, Luftpumpe, Werkzeug, Kettenschloß, Erste Hilfe Tasche, HappaHappa, Schlürfschlürf, Regensachen, Beleuchtung, Ersatzlaufrad für Tourenguide? Wir bräuchten ja glatt Anhänger für die Räder!


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> *g* Wieso fährt Deine Frau den nicht mit Dir? Geht es ihr wie meinem Gatten? Fährst Du Ihr zu schnell bzw zu chaotisch?
> 
> Frag Sie doch mal, ob Sie nicht bei einer Anfängertour mitfährt. Ich verspreche auch Dich regelmäßig auszubremsen!


Der Kauf eines MTB für sie war leider ein Fehlkauf. Und für ein Ersatzteil zu teuer.

Besser wäre ein Tourenrad und als bevorzugte Location die Wohngegend meiner Schwiegereltern, das Emsland. Höchste Erhebung der Deich des RWE-Speicherbecken mit 68 m über NN.  



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich dem suchen nach "Kampfmittel"! Ich denke mein Gatte könnte Dir schon den ein oder anderen Tip geben. Immerhin war das ja jahrelang sein Spielplatz. Er würde aber nur zu Fuß mitgehen! Ich hoffe Du bist gut im Joggen.


Nichts gegen Dein Mann, aber mit meiner grünen/gelben Vergangenheit habe ich abgeschlossen, obwohl es aus der zeitlichen und raumlichen Entfernung schon eine schöne Zeit war.



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du den noch mitschleppen?
> 
> Ersatzschlauch, Luftpumpe, Werkzeug, Kettenschloß, Erste Hilfe Tasche, HappaHappa, Schlürfschlürf, Regensachen, Beleuchtung, Ersatzlaufrad für Tourenguide? Wir bräuchten ja glatt Anhänger für die Räder!


Mann-o-meter:

Da fahren die gerade mal ein paar Tage ohne Stützräder, und schon versuchen sie dem Guide ans Bein zu pinkeln.  

Aufzählung ist OK. Allerdings können Beleuchtung, Ersatzlaufräder und Anhänger zuhause gelassen werden.

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (21. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe für Morgen 15:00Uhr einen Termin eingetragen, für eine leichte 
Einsteigerrunde. Hinweise findet Ihr dort.

@Martin, ich hoffe es stört dich dich nicht, wenn ich in diesem Thread, auf
meine Runde Hinweise?


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2004)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Martin, ich hoffe es stört dich dich nicht, wenn ich in diesem Thread, auf
> meine Runde Hinweise?


Solange das nicht zu einer babylonischen Tourverwirrung führt  , kein Problem.  

Kleiner Tipp:

Kopiere demnächst die URL der Eintragung in der Fahrgemeinschaftliste direkt in Dein Posting. Wer's liest und Interesse hat, kann direkt mit einem Klick ins Last-minute-Biking rein und muss nicht erst die Eintragung suchen.  

Viel Spass bei der Tour.

VG Martin

PS:

Ich werde jetzt erstmal mein Bike reparieren. Ist ja Wahnsinn, was es für Angebote im Laufradbereich gibt. Für ein hochwertiges Set bekommt man anderer Stelle gutes MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (21. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> 
> Ich werde jetzt erstmal mein Bike reparieren. Ist ja Wahnsinn, was es für Angebote im Laufradbereich gibt. Für ein hochwertiges Set bekommt man anderer Stelle gutes MTB.



Hi Martin,

das stimmt. Ich bin immer vollkommen platt, was Zubehör (auch Verschleißteile) kosten sollen. Da lohnt es sich u.U. nicht, Kassette, Kette, Reifen und was sonst noch alles typischer weise Verschleiß ist, zu tauschen - schon irgendwie pervers...

ich bin mittlerweile vollkommen aus der Ziet: Wann willst Du Deine Einsteigertour jetzt machen? Ist schon eine Ausschreibung raus? Hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen? Ich weiss, dass das jetzt ein Elfmeter war...

;-)


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> das stimmt. Ich bin immer vollkommen platt, was Zubehör (auch Verschleißteile) kosten sollen. Da lohnt es sich u.U. nicht, Kassette, Kette, Reifen und was sonst noch alles typischer weise Verschleiß ist, zu tauschen - schon irgendwie pervers...


Hab' jetzt gerade mal nachgerechet:

Neue Laufräder in Freerider-Ausführung ca. 400 

Neue während der Fahrt absenkbare Federgabel ca. 300 

Neuer Dämpfer ca. 400 

Diverse Verschleißteile ca. 200 

Ich krieg' 'ne Krise  

Ich glaube, ich repariere und warte die 'Kiste' und kauf' mir, falls nächstes Jahr mein Sparbuch wieder fett ist, ein neues Bike. Da hole ich mir direkt ein freeridefähiges Bike.

Vielleicht sollten wir mal über eine Einkaufsgemeinschaft nachdenken.



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mittlerweile vollkommen aus der Ziet: Wann willst Du Deine Einsteigertour jetzt machen? Ist schon eine Ausschreibung raus? Hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen? Ich weiss, dass das jetzt ein Elfmeter war...
> 
> ;-)


Also, Donnerstag (26.08.2004) den Fahrkurs um 19:00 Uhr und

nächsten Samstag (28.08.2004) bzw. übernächsten Sonntag (29.08.2004) die Einsteigertour um 9:00 Uhr.

Einträge in die Fahrgemeinschaft erfolgen noch.

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (22. August 2004)

@ Martinchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,



> Da fahren die gerade mal ein paar Tage ohne Stützräder, und schon versuchen sie dem Guide ans Bein zu pinkeln.



Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spot nicht zu sorgen!   Ich kenne da noch einen der das sehr gut kann!   

Mit den Touren dieses WE und nächstes WE finde ich gemein. Dieses WE habe ich Spätdienst und nächstes Frühdienst!   Warum habe immer nur ich Pech?  

Egal, Donnerstag fahr ich dann brav bei der Technikstunde mit und Dann habe ich ja noch unser gutes altes Goldfischchen! Weingstens einer der lieb zu mir ist!   

Martin halt das mit der Einkaufsgemeinschaft mal im Augen, könnte sich ggf mal lohnen! Absonsten ist ja bald die IFMA, mal sehen was man da abstauben kann. Das sind dann die Tage wo ich meinen Job liebe!


----------



## juchhu (22. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martinchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whow, wenn Du die Technik, bei der Abfahrt ins Grubengebiet machst, die durch das kleine Bächlein auf den Sammelplatz' führt, dann

krassen Respäkt, Alde, voll korrekt eh.  



			
				Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Touren dieses WE und nächstes WE finde ich gemein. Dieses WE habe ich Spätdienst und nächstes Frühdienst!  Warum habe immer nur ich Pech?
> 
> Egal, Donnerstag fahr ich dann brav bei der Technikstunde mit und Dann habe ich ja noch unser gutes altes Goldfischchen! Weingstens einer der lieb zu mir ist!
> 
> Martin halt das mit der Einkaufsgemeinschaft mal im Augen, könnte sich ggf mal lohnen! Absonsten ist ja bald die IFMA, mal sehen was man da abstauben kann. Das sind dann die Tage wo ich meinen Job liebe!


Wird schon keine Eintagsfliege werden. Wenn der Zulauf bzw. Zuspruch wie im Technikkurs sein wird, dann wird es wohl eher eine Dauerveranstaltung.

Apropo Einkaufgemeinschaft:

Ich glaube, die Händler nutzen zur Preisfindung aus Aufwiegen in Gold. Ich werd' arm.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (22. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

Bike wieder fahrbereit und jetzt geht's los,

here is the one und only challenge:

Die erste Einsteigertour für Anfänger, die erste.

Termin Samstag, 28.08.2004, um 9:00 Uhr auf dem 

dritten Parkplatz links, ca. 2,1 km von T-Kreuzung Mauspfad/AlteKölner Straße.

ca. 30 km, ca. 300 hm, Forstautobahnen, befestigte Wege, keine Singletrails. Trotzdem tolle Landschaften, vorbei an Heiden, Teichen und Tümpeln, Fluß- und Auenbereiche. *Sammeln ab 9:00 Uhr, Startzeit 9:15 Uhr. Wer dann nicht da ist, fährt nicht mit. Anrufen und Verspätung ankündigen, ist wie beim Flughafen anrufen und darum bitten, dass der Flieger noch 'ne halbe Stunde mit dem Abflug warten soll. Also vergesst es  *

Eintragen mit dieser URL:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2291

Voraussetzungen:

MTB (Fully, Hardtail oder Starr OK, keine Tour- oder Treckingräder), Helm, Handschuhe, Ersatzschlauch+Pumpe, Werkzeug, ggf. Regensachen, HappaHappa+SchlürfSchlürf-Versorgung, mindestens 1 volle Trinkflasche bester Trinkrucksack, HANDY. Nicht diskutierbar, gem. dem Prinzip: Keine Arme, keine Keks.

Anfahrtskarte und Beschreibung (bis zum Seitenende auf unten scrollen) unter dieser URL:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/50677/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

Wenn noch Fragen, dann hier posten.

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (23. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> dritten Parkplatz links, ca. 2,1 km von T-Kreuzung Mauspfad/AlteKölner Straße.



Hallo Martin,

klar bin ich dabei - ich wollte in der Ecke schon immer mal fahren.   

Ich hoffe mal, ich finde den Treffpunkt :-/

Hat jemand diesbezüglich Tipps für mich?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,


Wahnsinn, schon zwei Eintragung zur Tour.

Wo bitte sind denn die ganzen Interessenten?

Muss ich den Eindruck gewinnen, dass hier lieber rumgejammert wird, als mitzufahren?

Das wäre traurig, weil nämlich dann der Einsteigertourenzähler auf 1 (in Worten: eins) stehen bleiben würde.

Also nicht warten, sonder starten (bzw. eintragen)  

VG Martin

PS: Falls der eine oder andere Lust hat, noch 20 km mehr zu fahren, kann mit mir von Moitzfeld (Treffpunkt noch aushandelbar) aus zum Wahner Heide Treffpunkt biken sowie Retour (jeweils ca. 11 km).


----------



## Goldfisch (23. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> 
> Wahnsinn, schon zwei Eintragung zur Tour.
> ...



Stimmt doch gar nicht. Zum Zeitpunkt Deines Posts sind es schon drei Leute plus juchu. Sigi will auch mit, also schon fünf Personen und es ist noch fast eine Woche.... 

M.


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt doch gar nicht. Zum Zeitpunkt Deines Posts sind es schon drei Leute plus juchu. Sigi will auch mit, also schon fünf Personen und es ist noch fast eine Woche....
> 
> M.


Auch wenn man es mir bei meinen Kursen und Touren nicht anmerkt, bin ich von Hause aus sehr ungeduldig. Wie sagte die Mutter eines Freundes von mir:

Am liebsten sofort und im Dutzend !  

Und als Meister der Vorfreude (Adelung durch Herrn H. aus K.) rühr' ich nunmal die Werbetrommel, bis der Kochlöffel bricht.  

So, nun zu Dir, mein Freund:

Über die A59 bis AS Flughafen Köln/Bonn (34) geradeaus abfahren auf L84 , Beschilderung Porz/ Flughafen Köln/ Bonn, dann bei AS Porz-Grengel raus und links abbiegen auf L84\Grengeler Mauspfad, geradeaus unter der AB-Brücke hindurch über die nächste Ample hin weg (Auffahrt wieder auf AB) bis zur nächsten Kreuzung, dort rechts ab auf die Alte Köln Straße, Beschilderung Altenrath, Donrath. Ab dieser Kreuzung 2,1 km auf der linken Seite Parkplatz. Achtung: Parkplatz ist nicht ausgeschildert und schlecht einzusehen, da ab Kurvenbeginn auf der linken Seite ein begrünter 'Wall' die direkte Sicht auf den Parkplatz und seine Einfahrt versperrt. Daher ab Ende der langgezogenen Rechtskurve (nach Baustelleneinfahrt zur ICE-Bausstelle auf der rechten Seite) langsam fahren und die Einfahrt nicht verpassen. 

Also, zum Mitschreiben:

Ab T-Kreuzung Grengeler Mauspfad / Alte Kölner Straße bis Baustelleneinfahrt zur ICE-Baustelle auf der rechten Seite sind es ca. 950 m,

von dort bis Rechtskurveneingang ca. 370 m,

bis Kurvenausgang ca. 360 m,

von dort bis Parkplatz auf der linken Seite ca. 470 m

insgesamt ab T-Kreuzung bis Parkplatz ca. 2.150 m

Koordinaten: O 7,130°; N 50,886°  

VG Martin

PS:

Bei fürstlich bezahlten Touren richte ich gerne noch einen Tür-zu-Tour-und-Retour-Bus-Shuttle-Service ein.  

Kurz auch TZTURBSS genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (23. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun zu Dir, mein Freund:
> 
> Über die A59 bis AS Flughafen Köln/Bonn (34)
> 
> ...



DER Hammer. Vielen Dank, Martin. Jetzt sollte es sogar den geringsten unter uns möglich sein, zwischen Sammel- und Startzeit am Samstag dort einzutreffen. Freu mich schon drauf!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> DER Hammer. Vielen Dank, Martin. Jetzt sollte es sogar den geringsten unter uns möglich sein, zwischen Sammel- und Startzeit am Samstag dort einzutreffen. Freu mich schon drauf!
> 
> Grüße
> Michael


Auch ohne TZTURBSS   ist jetzt die Ausrede dahin:

"Ich hab's nicht gefunden, man war die Beschreibung  s c h e i s s e."   

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (23. August 2004)

@ Martin dem Meister der Ungedult,

Du solltest nicht klagen. Ich wäre sooooooooooo gerne mitgefahren. Kann aber nunmal nicht! Naja dafür halt am Donnerstag! 

Bei Deiner Wegbeschreibung hättest Du ggf noch schreiben sollen: 

Wer rechts neben sich plötzlich den alten Tower vom Flughafen sieht ist zu weit. Nächste Möglichkeit zum gefahrlosen wenden ist die Auffahrt zu den alten Wohnblöcker der ehemaligen Belgischen Kaseren auf der linken Seite! Vorher sollte man nicht versuche zu wenden, da es dort noch immer unverbesserliche Raser gibt und die Strecke nicht gut einsichtbar ist! Es stehen dort schon genug Kreuze am Wegesrand!


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin dem Meister der Ungedult,
> 
> Du solltest nicht klagen. Ich wäre sooooooooooo gerne mitgefahren. Kann aber nunmal nicht! Naja dafür halt am Donnerstag!
> 
> ...


[Zynik-Modus-AN]

Die Kreuze sind nicht von den Rasern, sondern von den zurückgelassenen und verbüdelten Bikern, die nicht mitgehalten haben.

[Zynik-Modus-Aus]

Also Vorsicht, wenn man in der falschen Liga mitfährt.  

VG Martin

PS:

Wer bei der Wegbeschreibung mit Streckenlängenangaben vorbeifährt, fährt besser nicht mit. Sonst muß ich mir ja nachher noch Sorgen machen, ob die TeilnehmerInnen überhaupt alleine wieder nach Hause finden.


----------



## Goldfisch (23. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [Zynik-Modus-AN]
> 
> Die Kreuze sind nicht von den Rasern, sondern von den zurückgelassenen und verbüdelten Bikern, die nicht mitgehalten haben.
> 
> ...



Klar: Wer schneller fährt ist länger tot  - so nach dem Motto: "Pass auf den Abhang auuuuuuuuu"

PS: Nie mehr zweite Liga.


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Klar: Wer schneller fährt ist länger tot - so nach dem Motto: "Pass auf den Abhang auuuuuuuuu"


Da fehlt noch ein 'f', oder ist der Biker schon beim Uphill gestürzt?  



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Nie mehr zweite Liga.


Nach Hardys Posting im Feierabendthread sind unsere Aktivitäten jeweils im Fahrtechnikkurs und Einsteigertouren für Anfänger Drittliga.



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Mehr mit den Erstligsiten zu trainieren ist für mich überhaupt keine Alternative, ich bin da doch nicht wahnsinnig. Aber Standfahrten mit Drittligisten bringt es auch nicht*
> 
> ...


Zweitliga sind Feierabendtouren.

Aber wenn wir über Winter bis zur nächsten Saison regelmäßig und fahrtechnisch sowie konditionell leistungssteigert trainieren, zeigen wir den vermeintlichen Erst- und Zweitligisten die wahre Bedeutung von Hoffnungsrunde.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (23. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt noch ein 'f', oder ist der Biker schon beim Uphill gestürzt?



Nein. Das war die lautmalerische Umschreibung eines bodenlosen Downhole...   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Hardys Posting im Feierabendthread sind unsere Aktivitäten jeweils im Fahrtechnikkurs und Einsteigertouren für Anfänger Drittliga.
> 
> Zweitliga sind Feierabendtouren.



Hardy? Hardy? - Hilf mir bitte mal. Ach ja, das war der Herr mit dem Trecking-Bike, oder? Mit so etwas fährt man in der zweiten Liga?  

Ich hab das auch gelesen und irgendwas über Parkuhren - ich weiss nicht, was das mit meinem Sport zu tun hat (Naturerlebnis blablabla) und sage dazu ganz tief aus Sohle sieben:

Jedem das Seine ;-)


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Das war die lautmalerische Umschreibung eines bodenlosen Downhole...


Du lautmalerischer Sprachfuchs, DU !   



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hardy? Hardy? - Hilf mir bitte mal. Ach ja, das war der Herr mit dem Trecking-Bike, oder? Mit so etwas fährt man in der zweiten Liga?
> 
> Ich hab das auch gelesen und irgendwas über Parkuhren - ich weiss nicht, was das mit meinem Sport zu tun hat (Naturerlebnis blablabla) und sage dazu ganz tief aus Sohle sieben:
> 
> Jedem das Seine ;-)


Zur Ehrenrettung muss ich sagen, dass ich Hardy bisher sowohl persönlich als auch auf den Fotos noch nie mit seinen Cross-Trecking-Rad gesehen habe.

Da er aber im Zusammenhang mit mir bestimmt bald seine brutalen und grausamen verbalen Spielereien ablegt, ist früher oder später mit seinem Erscheinung (quasi als solche ... ) auf seinem Cross-Trecking-Rad zu rechnen.

 

Quasi zur finalen Entscheidungsschlacht.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

um Euch nun endgültig zu verwirren, führe ich dann auch noch die Superliga ein:


Dritte Liga: weniger als 30 Kilometer, weniger als 300 Höhenmeter, langsamer als ein 14er Schnitt

Zweite Liga: 30-40 Kilometer, 500-600 Höhenmeter, 14er bis 16er Schnitt

Erste Liga: 50-60 Kilometer, 1000-1200 Höhenmeter, 14er bis 16er Schnitt

Superliga: entweder mehr als 70 Kilometer oder mehr als 1500 Höhenmeter oder mindestens ein 17er Schnitt

Das betrifft dann die konditionellen Anforderungen. Technisch finde ich es sehr schwer, eine Klassifizierung für eine Tour vorzunehmen. Da gehe ich immer davon aus, dass jeder zur Not absteigen kann.

Bezüglich meines Trekkingrades muss ich nach den Erfahrungen vom Samstag einfach sagen, dass es maximal auf Waldautobahnen einsetzbar ist. Aber auch da nur eingeschränkt  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## talybont (23. August 2004)

Hallo Hardy,

wenn ich eine Superligarunde anbiete, bist Du dann dabei?  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. August 2004)

@talybont

Über die Superliga können wir nächstes Jahr sprechen. Ich werde die Saison jetzt langsam ausklingen lassen. Am Sonntag habe ich mir geschworen, dass ich keine Tour mehr fahre werde, die länger als 50 Kilometer, mehr als 1000 Höhenmeter hat oder bei der schneller als ein 15er Schnitt gefahren wird.

Ansonsten bin ich für eine schöne Runde im Siebengebirge immer zu haben. Dafür würde ich mir auch gerne einen Urlaubstag nehmen, wenn es dann am vor 17.00 Uhr starten sollte.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> um Euch nun endgültig zu verwirren, führe ich dann auch noch die Superliga ein:
> 
> ...


*"Raus aus meinem Sumpf!"*​(Zitat aus dem Film: "Shrek I")​​
Habr Ihr sie eigentlich noch alle? Solche Horrorzahlen in 'meinem Einsteigertour für Anfänger'-Thread zu schreiben!​​
Soll ich vielleicht alleine am Samstag fahren, weil die TelnehmerInnen glauben, diese erste Tour sei der Anfang vom Ende, oder was?​​
Also, husch, husch, in Eure 'eigenen' Threads.​​
Ich wage es ja nicht zu schreiben, aber nach Deiner Definition fahre ich regelmäßig seit Beginn dieser Saison in der Superliga. Allerdings meistens alleine, ich weiß garnicht, woran das liegt  . Und wenn, dann sind nur meine getreuen Ringwall-Knappen und unerschrockenen Explorerkameraden mitgefahren. ​​
(*Martin:* _"Ich glaube, wir sind falsch. Wir hätten vor dem Berg auf der anderen Seite nach Norden abbiegen müssen."_ *Max und Detlef: *_"Sag mal, hast DU einen Schatten, wir fahren doch jetzt nicht wieder zurück!"_ *Martin:* _"Jammer, Heul, aber dann bekomme ich ja nie die Streckenführung der Ringwall-Touren zusammen."_ *Daraufhin Max und Detlef:* _"OK,OK, Du Quälgeist, das nächste Mal fährst Du aber alleine Deine S C H E I S S - Ringwall-Explorer-Touren."_ *Bisher sind sie immerhin die Hälfte alle Explorer-Touren mitgefahren.*)​​
Leistungsdaten pro Tour: zwischen 53 und 75 km ohne Anfahrtswege und zwischen 800 und 1.600 hm. Nettomilchschnitten zwischen 11 und 14 km/h.​
Aber genug der Lobhudelei. Die Megasuperliga habe ich noch nicht gefahren:​
Das sind alle mir bekannten 9 Ringwälle im meinem Bergischen Umkreis mit einer Tour: Länge ca. 130 km und zwischen 3.900 und 4.500 hm.​
Halt eine echte Tagestour. ​
Ich trainiere noch ein bisschen. Und dann werde ich sie mir für die Bikesaison 2005 vornehmen.​​
Und wenn sich meine Kurs- und TourteilnehmerInnen so weiter entwickeln wie bisher, darf ich sogar hoffen, nicht alleine fahren zu müssen.​​
VG Martin​


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. August 2004)

@juchhu

Ist doch alles ganz einfach: fahre einfach eine Tour mit den Tomburgern oder Wehebachtalern, wenn die Jungs Ärger mit ihren Partnern und mit ihrem Job haben. Wenn Du im Hauptfeld ankommst, dann bist Du Mitglied in der Superliga !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Ist doch alles ganz einfach: fahre einfach eine Tour mit den Tomburgern oder Wehebachtalern, wenn die Jungs Ärger mit ihren Partnern und mit ihrem Job haben. Wenn Du im Hauptfeld ankommst, dann bist Du Mitglied in der Superliga !
> 
> ...


Danke für die Ligen- und Spielregelerklärung.  

Da ich eine ehrliche Haut bin, bringe ich's jetzt auf den Punkt und damit zum Abschluss:

Dieses ganze Ligaeinteilung interesiert mich einen S c h e i s s dreck.  Wer, wann, mit wem, wie lange und wo fahren muss, reduziert sich bei mir darauf:

Passen die Leute zu mir, und will ich sie näher kennenlernen. Überfordere ich sie ggf. konditionell und/oder fahrtechnisch auf einen Tourvorhaben. Sofern die Antworten JA,JA,NEIN sind, spreche ich eine Einladung aus.  Nettomilchschnitten interessieren mich da überhaupt nicht.

Da diese Herangehensweise neben den vielen anderen Möglichkeiten seine Existenzberechtigung besitzt, stellt es GottseiDank eine hervorragende Bereicherung des Angebotes im Unterforum Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung dar. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.

In diesem Sinne und mit 'Deinen' Worten:

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. August 2004)

@juchhu

Im Grunde genommen hast Du natürlich recht, dass hier in erster Linie der Spaßfaktor im Vordergrund steht: mit nette und interessanten Leute unterwegs sein, sportliche Herausforderungen im überschaubaren Rahmen und technisch machbare Strecken.

Ganz so einfach ist dann die Sache auch nicht. Aber das kommt bestimmt auch daher, dass wir eine unterschiedliche geographische Ausgangslage haben und dass wir daher auch verschiedene Zielgebiete haben.

Da ich mehr oder weniger in der Mitte der ganzen MTB-Gebiete wohne, fahre ich dann eigentlich auch überall hin. Relativ schnell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Du ohne fremde Hilfe keine Chance hast, die wirklich guten Singeltrails zu finden. Somit bist Du auf andere MTB'ler angewiesen. Naja, und wenn Du dann Gast auf einer Tour bist, musst Du Dich an schon ein wenig an die Herausforderungen anpassen. Dann funktioniert Deine Vorgehensweise nicht und Du musst eben auf die Zähne beissen.

Und als Mensch, der gerne alles strukturiert, habe ich dann die Welt für mich in Ligen eingeteilt und die Tourguides entsprechend zugeordnet. Aber es freut mich, dass Du nur die Bezeichnung kritisierst und nicht die Einteilung   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> 
> Im Grunde genommen hast Du natürlich recht, dass hier in erster Linie der Spaßfaktor im Vordergrund steht: mit nette und interessanten Leute unterwegs sein, sportliche Herausforderungen im überschaubaren Rahmen und technisch machbare Strecken.


Na geht doch, hat doch garnicht weh getan, oder?!  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz so einfach ist dann die Sache auch nicht. Aber das kommt bestimmt auch daher, dass wir eine unterschiedliche geographische Ausgangslage haben und dass wir daher auch verschiedene Zielgebiete haben.
> 
> Da ich mehr oder weniger in der Mitte der ganzen MTB-Gebiete wohne, fahre ich dann eigentlich auch überall hin. Relativ schnell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Du ohne fremde Hilfe keine Chance hast, die wirklich guten Singeltrails zu finden. Somit bist Du auf andere MTB'ler angewiesen. Naja, und wenn Du dann Gast auf einer Tour bist, musst Du Dich an schon ein wenig an die Herausforderungen anpassen. Dann funktioniert Deine Vorgehensweise nicht und Du musst eben auf die Zähne beissen.


Doch Hardy, glaub' mir, das ist ganz einfach. Wie im Leben: Der, der führt, bestimmt. PUNKT  

Oder bösartig gesagt, was nutzt es Dir, wenn Du mit mir fährst und DU schneller bist als ich? Den Weg kennst Du trotzdem nicht, und muss deshalb an der nächsten Abbiegemöglichkeit warten.  Also müssen wir in unserer Tempogestaltung einen Kompromiss finden.

Ich kann und will es mir im Augenblick nicht leisten, durch Anfahrtswege meine geringe Freizeit zu vertrödeln. Daher starte ich von Moitzfeld und Umgebung aus. Z.B. von Moitzfeld aus nach Altenberg, das Eifgenbachtal herauf, um die Dhünntalsperre und zurück, und ich hab' sofort einem Eintrag ein Deiner Superliga  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Und als Mensch, der gerne alles strukturiert, habe ich dann die Welt für mich in Ligen eingeteilt und die Tourguides entsprechend zugeordnet. Aber es freut mich, dass Du nur die Bezeichnung kritisierst und nicht die Einteilung
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Nun, Deine Einteilung ist subjektiv (Wie im übrigen auch die Formel für die Punkteberechnung Deiner Statistiken ). Ich bin sicher, dass es eine Vielzahl von MTB-Ler am unteren und oberen Leistungsbereich gibt, die sich über die Einteilung totlachen  

Nur zur Klärung. Sowohl die Bezeichnung als auch die Einteilung ist mir total egal, sozusagen:
legal, illegal, s c h e i s s egal  

Hauptsache, es gibt genügend passende MTB-ler, die bei unseren Aktionen mit Spass an der Freude mitfahren. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Oder bösartig gesagt, was nutzt es Dir, wenn Du mit mir fährst und DU schneller bist als ich? Den Weg kennst Du trotzdem nicht, und muss deshalb an der nächsten Abbiegemöglichkeit warten ...



Da kannst Dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie oft ich mir das Problem gewünscht hätte   :

Aber Du warst dann nicht da und hast mich alleine mit irgendwelchen wahnsinnigen Tourguides fahren lassen   

Übrigens vielen Dank für den Hinweis zur besseren Klassifizierung. Vielleicht müssen dann doch eher alle drei Kriterien erfüllt sein, damit es eine Superligatour ist. Der Gedanke mit einer weiteren Klasse "Megaliga" ist natürlich auch reizvoll   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannst Dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie oft ich mir das Problem gewünscht hätte  :
> 
> Aber Du warst dann nicht da und hast mich alleine mit irgendwelchen wahnsinnigen Tourguides fahren lassen


Als genetisch bedingter Besserwisser treffe ich meine Entscheidung aus der ratio und nicht aus emotio heraus, d.h. wer den Weg kennt, bestimmt.  

Ich bin immer für Dich da, und dass Du mit wahnsinnigen Tourguides fährst, ist Deine eigene Entscheidung.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens vielen Dank für den Hinweis zur besseren Klassifizierung. Vielleicht müssen dann doch eher alle drei Kriterien erfüllt sein, damit es eine Superligatour ist. Der Gedanke mit einer weiteren Klasse "Megaliga" ist natürlich auch reizvoll
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Wußte ich doch, dass Dich das fasziniert. Und wo Dir doch eine Nominierung innerhalb des Komitees sicher wäre.  

Mein Stimme hast Du.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

bisher wollen am kommenden Samstag bereits 6 Teilnehmer die Einsteigertour in der Wahner Heide wagen. Hier nochmal als kleine freundliche Erinnerung:

Die erste Einsteigertour für Anfänger, die erste.

Termin Samstag, 28.08.2004, um 9:00 Uhr auf dem 

dritten Parkplatz links, ca. 2,1 km von T-Kreuzung Mauspfad/AlteKölner Straße.

ca. 30 km, ca. 300 hm, Forstautobahnen, befestigte Wege, keine Singletrails. Trotzdem tolle Landschaften, vorbei an Heiden, Teichen und Tümpeln, Fluß- und Auenbereiche. *Sammeln ab 9:00 Uhr, Startzeit 9:15 Uhr. Wer dann nicht da ist, fährt nicht mit. Anrufen und Verspätung ankündigen, ist wie beim Flughafen anrufen und darum bitten, dass der Flieger noch 'ne halbe Stunde mit dem Abflug warten soll. Also vergesst es  *

Eintragen mit dieser URL:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinsc...hp?treffID=2291

Voraussetzungen:

MTB (Fully, Hardtail oder Starr OK, keine Tour- oder Treckingräder), Helm, Handschuhe, Ersatzschlauch+Pumpe, Werkzeug, ggf. Regensachen, HappaHappa+SchlürfSchlürf-Versorgung, mindestens 1 volle Trinkflasche bester Trinkrucksack, HANDY. Nicht diskutierbar, gem. dem Prinzip: Keine Arme, keine Keks.

Anfahrtskarte und Beschreibung (bis zum Seitenende auf unten scrollen) unter dieser URL:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showp.../cat/500/page/1

Wenn noch Fragen, dann hier posten.

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... keine Tour- oder Treckingräder ...



Ich weiss ganz genau, dass das gegen mich gerichtet ist   

Gruss Hardy


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ganz genau, dass das gegen mich gerichtet ist
> 
> Gruss Hardy


Stimmt doch garnicht bzw. nur wenn Du mit einem solchen ankommst!  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ganz genau, dass das gegen mich gerichtet ist
> 
> Gruss Hardy



Haben wir was gegen hardy_aus_k ? Nein, aber wenn wir was hätten, wir würden es einsetzen!!


----------



## Lythande (26. August 2004)

@ Meister der Ungedult,

sei doch lieb und mach bei Hardy eine Ausnahme! Dann sind es für Samstag schon *7* Leute die mitfahren.   

Unsere Tour gestern im 7 G war Klasse! Nachdem Talybont sich gestern überraschend uns armen Anfängern geopfert hat, sind wir mit einer Verspätung von 30 Mintuen (Grund: 2 Staus auf der A59 und Parkplatzmangel) in Richtung 7 G los.

Der erster Ministop wurde dann durch meinen auslaufenden Trinkrucksack verursacht. Glücklicherweise war nur der Schlauch nicht richtig festgedreht.   Wir kämpften uns dann erfolgreich bis rauf zu dem Restaurant "Löwenburg". Auf dem Weg dorthin, war das einzige Highlight, das Talybont und BJ einen anderen unbekannten Mouatinbiker zeigten, wer schneller die nächste Etappe rauffahren konnten. Netterweise kammen die Beiden aber auch nach kurzer Zeit zurück.

Auf dem letzten Kilometer rauf zur Ruine, fing es dann blöderweise an zu regnen. Talybont und BJ hatten das Glück relativ schnell oben zu sein und unter einem Baum auf uns zu warten. Goldfischchen und ich übten uns derweil am "Anfahren am Berg" und im schieben unserer Räder. Besonders nett war dann auch noch, als uns ein nettes Joggerpärchen überholten. 

Oben angekommen haben wir dann erstmal die wunderbare Aussicht soweit wie möglich genossen, bevor wir uns dann wieder auf den Rückweg machten. Talybont ist mit uns dann noch einige Singletrails gefahren. 

Kurz vor dem Ziel kamm dann die übliche Panne. BJ hatte auf Grund einer losen Speiche einen Platten. Die Speiche selber sowie der Schlauchwechsel wurden rasch behoben, allerdings hatte BJ nun eine 8 im Vorderreifen, die ihn ziemlich ausbremste. 

Nach 1,5 Stunden rollzeit, ca. 18 km und etwas über 400 Höhenmeter (Goldfischchen sei lieb und schreib die genauen Daten noch rein) kammen wir müde und stolz an meinem Auto wieder an. Leider muste Talybont dann nach Hause, sodas wir nur zu 3 auf unseren "Erfolg" mit heißem Kakao angestoßen haben. 

Alles in allem, war es eine schöne Tour. Ein herzliches Dankeschön an Talybont! Bei einem etwas schöneren Wetter werden wir die Tour sicher wiederholen.      

@ Martin,

Lernfaktor: Richtige & hochwertige Kleidung hat einen ernomen Vorteil, da man weniger friert. 

Ansonsten waren wir brave Schüler: anfahren am Berg will noch geübt werden, Bergauf brave die Sattelstütze hoch / Bergab runter, haben auf unserem eigenen Tempo und die optimale Linie suchend, die Singletrails durchfahren, sind nicht über seifige und querliegende Baumstämme gefahren.


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meister der Ungedult,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Schöner Bericht 

Das freut mich, dass die Kurse Wirkung zeigen.

Allerdings sieht es für heute Abend ertstmal garnicht gut aus. Aber bis dahin sind es ja noch ein paar Stunden. 

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (26. August 2004)

OK, ich werde der Dinge harren, die da kommen mögen!

Andere Frage, wenn es bald zu früh dunkel wird um noch eine Fahrtechnikstunde abzuhalten, wie sieht es dann mit Deinem alten Angebot "Fahrradtechnik" aus? Nach BJ seiner Panne und den wachen Augen von Talybont, denke ich das dies uns den Winter so richtig angenehm machen könnte. In der Adventszeit bringe ich dann auch Plätzchen mit, versprochen.

 Die Plätzchen sind natürlich zum Ausbremsen unserer Meister in kommenden Frühjahr gedacht! So einige Kilos mehr die Ihr dann auf die Waage bringt, dürften mir dann einen entscheidenen Vorteil bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (26. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Tour gestern im 7 G war Klasse! Nachdem Talybont sich gestern überraschend uns armen Anfängern geopfert hat



Liebe Freunde,

da will auch ich dem meister Bericht erstatten 

Alles begann damit, dass Sanne beim Fahrtechniktraining den Wunsch äußerte, mit Ihrem Trainingspartner Boris mal im Siebengebirge zu fahren. Nachdem sie gehört hatte, dass das mein Heimatrevier ist, nörgelte sie ständig rum, wir sollten diesbezüglich mal einen Termin machen. Die von mir ins Auge gefasste Runde bin ich am Montag bei vergleichsweise gutem Wetter schonmal abgefahren - mit verheerendem Ergebnis: Lächerlich wenig Kilometer bei gleichzeitig viel zu vielen Höhenmetern, Trails, die unvermittelt in Tümpeln endeten etc. - So gings nicht. Bereits im Normalzustand wäre die von mir ausgeguckte Tour schwer bis unfahrbar, von unspaßig ganz zu schweigen. Und wenn es dann noch mal regnen würde... Aber dazu später mehr.

Ich entschloß mich, Armin (aka talybont) nach einer guten (sprich nicht zu schweren) Route zu fragen. Glücklichen Zufalls Fügung: Armin hatte Zeit und Lust, der Gruppe den Guide zu machen.

Und was für ein Guide... Armin ist ab sofort mein Berggott.   Schnell und mit schier unendlichen Kraftreserven, dabei ein unglaublich netter und zuvorkommender Kerl. Seine Ortskenntnis brachte uns auf dem vergleichweise schmerzlosesten Weg mitten ins 7G und auf der anderen Seite heil wieder raus.

Seine Route: Start in Rhöndorf und am Rhein entlang nach Königswinter. Ins 7G über Nachtigallental, Hirschburg und Milchhäuschen zum Löwenburger Hof. Anschließend noch auf die Ruine Löwenburg. Beim Anstieg begann es zu regnen - ein wahrer Wolkenbruch und keine Möglichkeit, sich unterzustellen. Man ist doch recht dicht an den Elementen, dort oben. Wir wurden Zeuge, wie die Wolken vorbeizogen, das ganze 7G zu dampfen begann und anschließend eine schöner Regenbogen Bad Honnef markierte ;-)

Nach gar nicht so einfacher Abfahrt die Löwenburg herab durch Sturzbäche und tiefe Rinnen ging es in der Folge ab zu Tal über die Breiberge runter nach Rhöndorf. Mit dem Breibergtrail hatte Armin nicht zuviel versprochen. "Nicht steil, aber schmal. Lässt sich wunderbar fahren, ist aber technisch auch nicht ganz ohne." - Hier hatte Armin die optimale Balance gefunden zwischen Spaß und Sicherheit bei z.T. widrigen Bedingungen. Am Schluß kamen wir dann beim Waldfriedhof raus, wo der olle Adenauer liegt und fuhren durch das mittlerweile dunkle Bad Honnef zurück zum Parkplatz.

Abschließend sind wir (leider nur zu dritt) beim Mexikaner in Honnef eingekehrt und haben dann klitschnass aber happy die Heimfahrt angetreten.

Für mich war es eine tolle Erfahrung denn obzwar ich hier am Fuße des Siebengebirges wohne, war ich derartiges noch nicht gefahren. 

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Freunde,
> 
> da will auch ich dem meister Bericht erstatten
> 
> ...


Wie, wir fahren einfach einen Singletrail hinunter, ohne ihne vorher abzugehen und die optimale Fahrlinie festzulegen. Sollte da vielleicht die ersten Anzeichen viruellen Downhillinfektion feststellbar sein?

Apropo Regen:

Vor 30 min. war hier ein großerer Regenfall, jetzt ist es wieder heiter, und man kann vereinzelt den blauen Himmel sehen und irgendwo muss die Sonne durchbrochen sein, weil es wird jetzt langsam heller.  

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (26. August 2004)

> Alles begann damit, dass Sanne beim Fahrtechniktraining den Wunsch äußerte, mit Ihrem Trainingspartner Boris mal im Siebengebirge zu fahren. Nachdem sie gehört hatte, dass das mein Heimatrevier ist, nörgelte sie ständig rum, wir sollten diesbezüglich mal einen Termin machen.



 Du kleines bösartiges Goldfischchen Du!

Ab sofort nenne ich Dich nur noch meinen kleinen Piranja!

Mich hier so als Meckerziege hinzustellen!

Das darf nur ich selber machen, immerhin bin ich ja wirklich eine Meckerziege, solange es Bergauf geht!   

Nun zu Martin,



> Wie, wir fahren einfach einen Singletrail hinunter, ohne ihne vorher abzugehen und die optimale Fahrlinie festzulegen. Sollte da vielleicht die ersten Anzeichen viruellen Downhillinfektion feststellbar sein?



*ganz zerknirscht* Ja sind wir, aber wir waren super vorsichtig und sind teilweise abgestiegen. Immerhin wollen wir Dich ja noch etwas mehr in der Zukunft nerven!




> Apropo Regen: Vor 30 min. war hier ein großerer Regenfall, jetzt ist es wieder heiter, und man kann vereinzelt den blauen Himmel sehen und irgendwo muss die Sonne durchbrochen sein, weil es wird jetzt langsam heller.




*g* da ich momentan etwas näher gegen Westen, woher das Wetter ja kommt, bin, die nächste Schauer ist schon unterwegs mein Mausekind! 

@ All

Hardy hat mich gerade auf eine kleine Idee gebracht. Was haltet Ihr von so einer Art  "Sternfahrt" zum Abschluß der Saison?

Erklärung: Alle Leistungstufen fahren von getrennten Ausgangsorten zu einem Zielpunkt um dort Eis zu essen und Kaffee zu trinken. Ich denke das ideale Ziel wäre in diesem Falle die Pfannkuchenmühle.  Das Problem wäre für mich wahrscheinlich, das ich mal wieder die einzigste bin, die wegen Ihrem Dienst nicht teilnehmen kann. Ich denke aber das wäre ein schöner Abschluß und würde vielen viel Spaß machen. Zurück können die Gruppen dann ja gemischt fahren, da es eh meistens nur Bergab geht.


----------



## talybont (26. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muste Talybont dann nach Hause, sodas wir nur zu 3 auf unseren "Erfolg" mit heißem Kakao angestoßen haben.


Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Diplomarbeit und Kolloquium mit 1,0.  
Dafür ist mal gerne mal früher zu Hause  .

@juchhu
Die drei haben sich wacker geschlagen! Ohne unsanften Bodenkontakt alle Schwierigkeiten gemeistert und nicht wie ihr grosser Guru über den Lenker abgestiegen  . Weiter so.  Dein Training trägt Früchte.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## preglerfan (26. August 2004)

Das Angebot ist aller Ehren wert und über die Diskussion zum Thema :" Wann geht´s los?" sein ein Schmunzeln erlaubt!
Everybodys Darling ist und bleibt nunmal everybodys Asshole!!
Wer wirklich mountainbiken will, der tut´s dann auch unter Inkaufnahme von Kompromissen.
Bin also gerne dabei und werde mit Spannung den weiteren Verlauf der Diskussion verfolgen.
Markus


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Diplomarbeit und Kolloquium mit 1,0.
> Dafür ist mal gerne mal früher zu Hause  .
> 
> @juchhu
> ...


Auch das Fallen bzw. Absteigen über den Lenker will gelernt und geübt sein! 

Danke für das Lob.

Gerade hat es aufgehört, zu regnen.

Vg Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. August 2004)

preglerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot ist aller Ehren wert und über die Diskussion zum Thema :" Wann geht´s los?" sein ein Schmunzeln erlaubt!
> Everybodys Darling ist und bleibt nunmal everybodys Asshole!!
> Wer wirklich mountainbiken will, der tut´s dann auch unter Inkaufnahme von Kompromissen.
> Bin also gerne dabei und werde mit Spannung den weiteren Verlauf der Diskussion verfolgen.
> Markus


Äh, was?

Mh, ich kann sehr gut austeilen, dass haben hier schon einige des Öfteren gemerkt  ,  muss leider auch sehr viel einstecken. 

Ich glaube, in diesem Thread gab's bzw. gibt's kein Problem mit 'Wann geht's los?'.

Vielleicht habe ich auch nur eine andere Sicht der Dinge (Möglicherweise stellt sich vielleicht langsam Altersweisheit ein )?

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (26. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Diplomarbeit und Kolloquium mit 1,0.
> Dafür ist mal gerne mal früher zu Hause  .



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Und jetzt wird gefeiert?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Goldfisch (26. August 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Du kleines bösartiges Goldfischchen Du!
> 
> Ab sofort nenne ich Dich nur noch meinen kleinen Piranja!
> 
> Mich hier so als Meckerziege hinzustellen!



Wer Dich kennt, weiss, dass Du ausgesprochen sympathisch nörgeln kannst   

Alles wieder gut?   

LG
Michael

PS: Deine Idee mit der Sternfahrt finde ich klasse. Wenn sich ein halbwegs trockener Tag finden lässt - wir können dann das größte Eisdielenbike-Event Deutschlands draus machen - Spiegel TV, Die Reportage berichtet live


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

mit mir wollen 8 Teilnehmer morgen die Einsteigertour in der Wahner Heide wagen. Hier nochmal als letzte, kleine freundliche Erinnerung:

Die erste Einsteigertour für Anfänger, die erste.

Termin Samstag, 28.08.2004, um 9:00 Uhr auf dem 

dritten Parkplatz links, ca. 2,1 km von T-Kreuzung Mauspfad/AlteKölner Straße.

ca. 30 km, ca. 300 hm, Forstautobahnen, befestigte Wege, keine Singletrails. Trotzdem tolle Landschaften, vorbei an Heiden, Teichen und Tümpeln, Fluß- und Auenbereiche. *Sammeln ab 9:00 Uhr, Startzeit 9:15 Uhr. Wer dann nicht da ist, fährt nicht mit. Anrufen und Verspätung ankündigen, ist wie beim Flughafen anrufen und darum bitten, dass der Flieger noch 'ne halbe Stunde mit dem Abflug warten soll. Also vergesst es  *

Eintragen mit dieser URL:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinsc...hp?treffID=2291

Voraussetzungen:

MTB (Fully, Hardtail oder Starr OK, keine Tour- oder Treckingräder), Helm, Handschuhe, Ersatzschlauch+Pumpe, Werkzeug, ggf. Regensachen, HappaHappa+SchlürfSchlürf-Versorgung, mindestens 1 volle Trinkflasche bester Trinkrucksack, HANDY. Nicht diskutierbar, gem. dem Prinzip: Keine Arme, keine Keks.

Anfahrtskarte und Beschreibung (bis zum Seitenende auf unten scrollen) unter dieser URL:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showp.../cat/500/page/1

Wenn noch Fragen, dann hier posten.

*Achtung:*

*Abhängig vom Wetter, z.B. strömender Regen, werde ich am Samstagmorgen, den 28.08.2004,  zwischen 7:30 und 7:45 Uhr in diesen Thread das*


*GO oder STOP*

*posten.*


VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Achtung:*
> 
> ...


Wenn es Samstagmorgen in Strömen regnet, verlegen wir das Ganze auf Sonntag, da für Sonntag trockenes Wetter angesagt wird.

Also, so oder so Däumchen drücken.    

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (28. August 2004)

Morgen Männer,

da wir uns nicht als Memmen outen wollen, hier nun das offizielle

*GO.*

Zwar kann trockenes Wetter am Vormittag nicht garantiert werden, aber wir werden trotzdem fahren.

Regenkleidung, d.h. mindestens Jacke, ist von Vorteil.

Ich ziehe mich jetzt an, mach' mein Bike startklar und werde dann so nach 8:00 Uhr von Moitzfeld aus in Richtung Wahner Heide düsen. Wir sehen uns dann pünktlich um 9:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Hier nochmal meine Handy-Nummer: 0172/8002346.

Wenn Ihr mich anklingen wollt, gebt mir eine Chance dranzukommen, d.h. das Handy ist im Rucksack. Wenn ich es trotz des gigantischen Fahrtwindes  hören sollte, dauert es trotzdem etwas bis ich dran bin.

Also lang klingen lassen.

Bis nachher.

Gute Anreise wünscht Euch

Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (28. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir war die ganze Zeit feinster Nieselregen     und da ich mich NICHT,
drei Stunden lang langsam durchfeuchten lassen wollte, bin ich nicht gekommen.

Inzwischen ist der Nieselregen in einen mehr oder weniger starken Dauerregen
übergegangen.

Ich drücke für die "harten" Teilnehmer die Daumen.    

Eventl. biete ich für Morgen Nachmittag eine leichte Runde zur Staumauer 
Dhüntalsperre an. Nur bei Trockenheit von oben. Das Risiko liegt bei 30%.


----------



## Bop (28. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte heute Morgen aufgrund eines Notfalls leider nicht die Möglichkeit Bescheid zu geben, dass ich nicht mitkommen kann - Sorry, ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung.

MfG Robert


----------



## zblume (28. August 2004)

Moin

Es war eine schöne GA Runde etwas nass wie Schildbürger schon sagte aber es geht, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten  .

Schönes Wochenende noch.

MfG

P.S. sogar die Socken waren Nass


----------



## MrGoodGuy (28. August 2004)

Nabend,
die Strecke durch die Wahner Heide hat mir gut gefallen, Tempo und Schwierigkeitsgrad waren meinem MTB-Niveau entsprechend.
Für das Wetter kann der Ausrichter naturgemäß nichts, das sich im Lauf des vormittags auch etwas besserte.
Ich bin also gerne wieder dabei 
Danke nochmals und noch einen schönen Abend!
Schöne Grüsse
MrGoodGuy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (28. August 2004)

Schöne Tour, nette Gruppe, tolle Landschaft. Danke Martin


----------



## juchhu (28. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

heiß und innig erwartet: die Auswertung!!!

Überpünktlich sind wir zu 10 um 9:12 Uhr losgefahren. Dabei waren

Andreas @zblume
Dieter @DieterB
Helmut und Daniel @Ritterzeus
Martin @juchhu
Michael @Goldfisch
sigi @sigi_z
Tim @TimG
? @indo_koeln
? @MrGoodGuy

(Auflistung in alphabetischer Reihenfolge;, soweit die Vornamen mir bekannt waren bzw. ich sie mir gemerkt habe)

Das Wetter war leider nicht mit uns. Grob gesagt hat es bis 11:00 Uhr durchgeregnet, zwar nicht stark aber für ein angenehmeres Fahren zu stark.
Danach kam die Sonne raus und alle fragten sich, warum der Guide die Tour nicht auf 11:30 Uhr Startzeit gelegt hatte; das fragt er sich auch. 

Aber gem. dem Motto: 'Männer statt Memmen' gings durch die Heide. Der nasse Boden forderte von den Männer alles. GottseiDank keine Menschen- und Materialopfer, d.h. keine Platten  und bis auf einige Bremsen-, Ketten- und Schaltungklemmer bedingt durch Unmengen an Wasser von allen Seiten und Schlamm war alles im grünen Bereich. 

Besonderes hervorheben möchte ich Daniels Kampfgeist. Nach dreimonatiger Verletzungspause (Arm- und Zehbruch, also NO SPORTS) war er diese Woche das erstmal wieder auf dem Bike. Dabei sind Helmut und Daniel aus Porz-Zündorf per Bike angereist und hatten schon vor Beginn +9 km auf dem Tacho. 

Bedingt durch das Treten von großen Kettenblättern forderte seine Kondition bei etwa Halbzeit eine kleine Erholungspause. Danach gings bis zum Schluss aber tapfer weiter. Krassen Respekt, Alter, voll korrekt.  

Tim spielte sich heute mit Unterhaltungswert in die Herz der Teilnehmer. Mit seinen Vogelstimmenimitationen (Bühnenmotto: Seltene Vögel der Wahner Heide) schaffte er unglaubliche Arien mit seiner offensichtlich trockenlaufenden Kette.  

Alles klar Tim, die ersten 6.000 km hat sie gehalten, und die restlichen 36.000 km wollt Ihr nicht getrennte Wege gehen. 

Um 12:28 Uhr erreichten wir wieder den Parkplatz.

Nach ersten vorsichtigen Aussagen (welche unter Zwang und Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt gemacht wurden) waren alle Teilnehmer voll des Lobes hinsichtlich der Landschaftsgestaltung, das schöne feuchte Grün überall und die mannigfache Farbgestaltung des Himmel (dunkelgrau bis hellgrau in 1.000 Abstufungen, zumindest bis 11:00 Uhr).  

Gut, einige äußerten leise, mehr beiläufig, dass es schon eine schöne Tour gewesen sei, und der Guide der Beste von allen sei. (man beachten Komjunktiv  ).

So jetzt die Daten (Zahlen in Klammern sind die Tagesleistungen des Guide):

Tourlänge: 33,89 km (67,95)
Gesamtzeit: 03:20:26 h:mm:ss (05:59:03) 
Zeit in Bewegung: 02:41:06 h:mm:ss (04:34:07)
Zeit im Stand: 00:39:20 h:mm:ss (01:24:56)
V-Schnitt: 10,15 km / h (11,35)
V-Schnitt in Bewegung: 12,62 km / h (14,87)
V-max: 46,70 km / h (Guide auf der Anreise in die Wahner Heide)
Höhenmeter: 286,7 m (571,40)
min. Höhe über NN: 56,00 m (56,00)
max. Höhe über NN: 129,90 m (210,50)

Eine 2D-, 3D- und Profilauswertung findet Ihr hier:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4637

Das schreit nach einer Weiterführung.  

VG Martin

PS:

Beim Saubermachen meines Bikes direkt im Anschluß an meine Heimkehr hatte ich den Eindruck, ich würde einen 40 t- Kipplaster abspritzen. Die Steinplatten auf der Terrasse sind komplett mit Heidesand bedeckt  .


----------



## dietbaum (28. August 2004)

Einsteigertour Samstag 28.08 - Der Wahn-Sinn auf der Heide!

Nachdem ich das Bike vom gröbsten Heidesand gereinigt habe und aus dem wohlverdienten Tiefschlaf in der Badewanne (warmesWasser ist doch besser!) erwacht bin, auch von mir recht herzlichen Dank für diese prima Tour geführte Tour. Also, ich hab gesehen wie die Heide gewackelt hat - oder waren wir das bei den Wasserdurchfahrten? Ich ahnte ja nicht, daß es eine kombinierte Einstieger MTB und Tauch-Tour werden sollte. 

Neben den unbestrittenen Führungsqualitäten von Martin hat natürlich auch die Qualität der Teilnehmer zu einer solch entspannten Tour - trotz widrigster Wetterumstände -beigetragen.
Bei allem Lob, sei doch noch kurz etwas konstruktive Kritik angebracht. Soviel Zeit muß sein.
Es scheint, als ob der Tour-Guide die Strecke NICHT am Abend vorher nochmal abgefahren ist, denn mangels besserer Fahrtechnik mußten einige der zum Teil schon recht betagten Teilnehmer absitzen und über mehrere umgestürzte Baumstämme klettern. Mit ein bischen gutem Willen, einer intensiven Planung und einer gut funktionierenden Kettensäge hätte das sicher vermieden werden könne  
Aber sonst war et schön!
Herzlichen Dank aus Remscheid, die lange Anfahrt hat sich gelohnt. Gerne wieder mal.
Dieter - aus RS mit dem Retro Hardtail von Kettler

PS Das Schlimme sind nur die Folgekosten. Ein Fully wär schon schön......


----------



## Ritterzeus (29. August 2004)

Hallo,

Daniel und ich waren auch begeistert und sind bestimmt wieder bei einer Tour dabei!!!!
Für uns war es das erste Mal und hat viel Laune auf mehr gemacht. 

Nochmals vielen Dank an Martin, der uns super geführt hat und immer drauf geachtet hat, dass keiner in der Heide stecken geblieben ist vor Erschöpfung....  

Bis demnächst     Helmut


----------



## talybont (29. August 2004)

dietbaum schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint, als ob der Tour-Guide die Strecke NICHT am Abend vorher nochmal abgefahren ist, denn mangels besserer Fahrtechnik mußten einige der zum Teil schon recht betagten Teilnehmer absitzen und über mehrere umgestürzte Baumstämme klettern. Mit ein bischen gutem Willen, einer intensiven Planung und einer gut funktionierenden Kettensäge hätte das sicher vermieden werden könne


Hat er doch gemacht. Ich war bloß schon um 06:00 dort im Wald und habe die Baüme wieder auf den Weg gelegt, damit Ihr Eure erlernte Fahrtechnik anwenden konntet.  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## indo_koeln (30. August 2004)

Ea war einfach eine super Tour am Samstag. Das fahren hat echt Spass gemacht, nur danach im Garten stehen und mit dem Wasserschlauch das Bike wieder vom Sand befreien war nicht der Renner! Dem einzigen dem das Putzen gefallen hat war mein Sohn (2 1/2), der danach genauso nass war wie ich  
Also nochmal: klasse tour, super Guide, nette Leute....

Nach meinem Urlaub, also im Oktober  ; bin ich wieder mir dabei!

Gruss 
Ingo

@Martin
...zu indo_koeln gehört der Vorname Ingo


----------



## sigi z (30. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> heiß und innig erwartet: die Auswertung!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Schildbürger (31. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete hier eine Einsteigertour an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2344


----------



## daniel76 (2. September 2004)

Hey Martin,

komme nach der langen Pause langsam wieder in Tritt.
Wann ist denn die nächste Einsteigertour geplant?
Würde gerne mitkommen.

Wenn ich so die Resonanz auf die erste Tour lese, finden sich sicherlich noch weitere Interessenten... Samstag?   

Das Wetter soll ja besser werden als es das letzte mal war..

Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. September 2004)

daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Martin,
> 
> komme nach der langen Pause langsam wieder in Tritt.
> Wann ist denn die nächste Einsteigertour geplant?
> ...


Hallo Daniel,

'Back to life' oder genauer gesagt 'Back to IBC-Forum'  

Samstag darf ich erstmal ein bisschen Möbel schleppen. Ich würde gerne die Streckenführung der 1. offiziellen Nightridingtour als 2. Einsteigertour ausschreiben. Quasi zum Testen.

Vielleicht Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntag?

Aber nichts genaues weiß man nicht. 

VG Martin


----------



## daniel76 (2. September 2004)

hallo Martin,

wir haben Donnerstag nachmittag!!!
wann willst du die ausschreibung starten?

Samstag nachmittag wäre ok!!  dann können auch die Langschläfer mit!

gruß


----------



## juchhu (2. September 2004)

daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Martin,
> 
> wir haben Donnerstag nachmittag!!!


Wenn ich Dich nicht hätte, hießen alle meine Wochentage Montagvormittag! 



			
				daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> wann willst du die ausschreibung starten?


Da ich die Dauer der Möbelschlepperei und meine anschließende Fitness sowie Lust noch nicht ganz genau abschätzen kann, wollte ich das unter 'Martin and friends' laufen lassen. 



			
				daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag nachmittag wäre ok!! dann können auch die Langschläfer mit!
> 
> gruß


Grobe Startzeit wäre kommenden Samstag nachmittag zwischen 15:00 und 16:00 Uhr. Treffpunkt Parkplatz des Technologieparks Bergisch Gladbach Beginn der Autobahnfussgängerbrücke. ca. 37 km und 300-400 hm. Tempo locker, Technik einfach bis mittel.

Ob ich das offiziell noch als Fahrgemeinschaftstermin eintrage, weiß ich noch nicht.

Ich frage heute abend mal im Fahrtechnikkurs nach, ob ein oder zwei Lust haben, und checke mal den Samstagnachmittag.

VG Martin


----------



## daniel76 (2. September 2004)

Hört sich gut an...

meine Mobilnummer hast du ja, schreib ne sms oder ruf an...

werde wohl bis dahin nicht mehr hier im forum sein, bzw nur noch morgen vormittag sporadisch!!

viel spaß heute abend!

gruß


----------



## juchhu (2. September 2004)

daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an...
> 
> meine Mobilnummer hast du ja, schreib ne sms oder ruf an...
> 
> ...


Ich sag' doch: 'Martin and friends'  

Wenigsten ist das Wetter geil. Vielleicht fahre ich heute ein bisschen früher los und düse hart was durch die Hardt. 

VG Martin


----------



## daniel76 (3. September 2004)

Guten Morgen!

und, konntest du deine "schüler" gestern noch zu einer kleinen runde am samstag animieren?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. September 2004)

daniel76 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> und, konntest du deine "schüler" gestern noch zu einer kleinen runde am samstag animieren?
> 
> gruß


Nur unter der Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt und Bestechung mit Antrittsgeldern konnte eine gewisse Zustimmung erreicht werden.

Ich kann leider noch nicht abschätzen, wie das morgen nachmittag werden wird.

Hoffe, dass ich mehr Infos im Laufe des heutigen Tages posten bzw. Dir über Handy mitteilen kann.

VG Martin


----------



## daniel76 (3. September 2004)

na das klingt doch schon mal ganz gut...

dann warte ich mal auf eine info und halte mir den nachmittag mal frei...
sonst rufe ich morgen gegen mittag mal an..


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

auch wenn mein Ruf bezüglich Einsteigertouren versaut ist, poste ich mal eine schöne Strecke durch den Chorbusch, Knechtstedener Busch und Mühlenbusch, die für Euch sehr gut geeignet ist:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2004)

Am kommenden Sonntag gibt es eine feine Anfängerrunde mit dem TT ...sowas solls ja auch geben   mit ein paar feinen Trailstücken im Staatsforst Siegburg. 

Also: Hier geschaut und angeklickt


----------



## zblume (13. September 2004)

Moin @Hardy

Danke das du meine Hausstrecke abgebildet hast  

Fährst du da öfters?

MfG


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. September 2004)

@zBlume

In den letzten Wochen bin ich öfters dort hin gefahren. Letztlich wird das auch einer meiner Hausstrecke. Ich wohne in Köln-Esch und der Chorbusch mit den dahinter liegenden Wäldern ist der nächste größere Waldbereich. Da ich nun auch einige Singeltrails gefunden habe, fängt die Sache auch an, Spaß zu machen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2004)

Tach zuammen,

so, weiter geht's.

Einladung zur zweiten Einsteiger-Tour für MTB-Anfänger.

Wann: Samstag, 18.09.2004, 9:45 Uhr Sammelzeit, 10:00 Uhr Startzeit

Wo: Technologiepark Bergisch Gladbach, A4 in Richtung Olpe, AS Moitzfeld (20) raus, über die große Kreuzung gerade aus den Berg hoch. An erster Ampel direkt rechts auf den kostenlosen Parkplatz des Technologieparks fahren. Parken in der Nähe des nördlichen Eingang der Autobahnfussgängerbrücke.

Tourdaten: ca. 40 km, 300-400 hm, Nettodauer ohne Pausen und Pannen ca. 3-4 Stunden. Trotz Ausschreibung als Anfängertour, bitte nur eintragen, wer auch schon 40 km am Stück gefahren ist. 

Gefahren wird weitesgehend die Streckenführung der 1. offiziellen Nightridingtour, nur eben bei Tageslicht. 

Voraussetzungen:

MTB (fahrbereit und gewartet, ob Starrbike, Hardtail oder Fully, aber keine Touren- oder Treckingräder!!!), Helm, Handschuhe, Ersatzschlauch, passende Luftpumpe, Multitool (Bikewerkzeug), HappaHappa- und SchlürfSchlürfversorgung (d.h. mindestens 2 volle Trinkflaschen, besser Trinkrucksack)

Die Voraussetzungen sind nicht diskutierbar, d.h. keine Arme, keine Kekse. 

Eintragung in die Fahrgemeinschaftsliste hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2429

Wenn Fragen, dann fragen.

VG Martin


----------



## Gouda-Girl (14. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Zu schade, dass die Einsteigertour schon gewesen ist.... gibt es evtl. noch mal so eine Gelegenheit, hier nicht nur die Umgebung sondern auch nette Biker kennenzulernen?? Mein Problem allerdings ist, dass ich hier bis jetzt nich mal mein Bike habe.. alles noch im hohen Norden... schnuff... 
das fehlende Bike ist nicht das Problem, da könnte mein Freund mir aushelfen, allerdings sind Klamotten, Helm etc... noch nicht eingeflogen... darf ich trotzdem mal mit????  

wohne hier jetzt in bonn-schwarzrheindorf und würde mich freuen wenn der eine oder andere aus der gleichen ecke kommt und sich mal bei mir meldet... 

lieben gruss an dieser stelle also von einem nordlicht aus bonn, Gouda-Girl!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe gestern Abend und heute Morgen mal mögliche Einsteigertouren zusammengestellt und in meinem Photoalbum gepostet:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4291

Wer über Top50 oder MagicMap verfügt, dem schicke ich gerne die OVL-Dateien zu.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## zblume (14. September 2004)

[email protected]

Stimmt da gibt einige Singletrails aber leider keine HM  ,

man sieht sich  .

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (14. September 2004)

Gouda-Girl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Zu schade, dass die Einsteigertour schon gewesen ist.... gibt es evtl. noch mal so eine Gelegenheit, hier nicht nur die Umgebung sondern auch nette Biker kennenzulernen?? Mein Problem allerdings ist, dass ich hier bis jetzt nich mal mein Bike habe.. alles noch im hohen Norden... schnuff...
> das fehlende Bike ist nicht das Problem, da könnte mein Freund mir aushelfen, allerdings sind Klamotten, Helm etc... noch nicht eingeflogen... darf ich trotzdem mal mit????



Hi GG

Was heißt denn die Einsteigertour is schon gewesen ???
Unsere startet doch erst am Sonntag ab Sankt Augustin Buisdorf.
Wir stellen auch nicht so hohe Anforderungen an die Ausrüstung- ein MTB solltest du halt haben, der Rest ist mir ziemlich wurscht   Ich denke du bist alt genug um auf dich selber aufzupassen   

Meine Freundin währe natürlich auch froh noch ein paar Mädels begrüßen zu dürfen.

In der Fahrgemeinschaft findest du auch unter Link den Stadtplan mit unserem Startpunkt.

Anmeldung


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zuammen,
> 
> so, weiter geht's.
> 
> ...


Danke Tim, dass Du mich nicht alleine fahren lassen willst. 

Sonst noch Wahn(erHeide)sinnige (zumindest ein kleiner Teil der Tour), die lieber im Fellen als bei Dunkelheit die Strecke erforschen wollen?

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (15. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich erst mal für die Tour am Sonntag mit Uwe
eingetragen. Da mir an diesem Wochenende der Sonntag besser
passt. Meine Frau + Tochter sind dann auch in Sachen Sport
unterwegs.
Ich hoffe das ich mal zu einer Tour mit Martin komme,
hat bisher nicht geklappt.

Zudem kenne ich die Ecke noch nicht.


----------



## Derk (15. September 2004)

Hallo,

dürfen auch "Oldies"  (= > 50 Lenze) mitmachen ? 

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2004)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> dürfen auch "Oldies" (= > 50 Lenze) mitmachen ?
> 
> ...


Hallo Derk,

bisher ältester Teilnehmer im Fahrtechnikkurs und bei der ersten Einsteigertour für Anfänger ist 62 Jahre jung.  

Was soll ich also groß erzählen: Du bist herzlich willkommen! 

VG Martin

PS:

Solange die Stützräder nicht ans Bike müssen, ist reiferes Alter kein Problem.


----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2004)

Na, das scheint ja am Sonntag bei unserer Einsteigertour ein schöner großer Haufen zu werden. Find ich gut   

Wir haben ja zum Glück mit Andreas (courgie) einen absoluten Gebietskenner dabei, der sich hoffentlich als Co-Guide zur Verfügung stellt, falls der Ein oder Andere auch schon mal was schneller fahren möchte.

Im Prinzip hab ich die Tour ja auch von ihm geklaut   

Freu mich schon richtig darauf, mit der Horde den Ho-Tschi-Min Pfad glatt zu bügeln. 







Für Alle die nichts verpassen wollen: Anmeldung


----------



## -courgi- (17. September 2004)

thx Uwe, 
wir sprechen mal vor Ort drüber, ein Ortskundiger muß auf jeden Fall den Besenwagen miemen, sonst fehlt am Ende die Hälfte!


----------



## juchhu (18. September 2004)

Tach zusammen 
pünktlich gegen 10:00 Uhr sind wir heute morgen zu sechst zum TechnologiePark gestartet. Dabei waren Nicole, Silke, Frank, Mark, Martin, Max und Tim.

Bei schönsten Sonnenscheinwetter sind dabei folgende Tourdaten herausgekommen.

Länge: 38,75 km
hm: 350 m
Bruttozeit: 2:48:04 h:mm:ss
Nettozeit: 2:21:43 h:mm:ss
Pausen: 0:26:21 h:mm:ss
Brutto V. 13,83 km/h
netto V. 16,49
V-Max. 42,5 km/h

VG Martin


----------



## Lythande (18. September 2004)

Hallo Uwe,

wenn ich morgen rechzeitig von der IFMA komme, dann komme ich mit einem  Bekannten auch noch mit. Ich hoffe es klappt, kann aber nichts versprechen! Danke für den Besenwagen! Ich werde ihn wahrscheinlich brauchen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2004)

Tja, unsere Einsteigertour ist also gelaufen.

Den Bericht gibt es hier


----------

